# In-App Tips are being rolled out in Uber App



## Michael - Cleveland

Announced today at Uber driver meeting at Greenlight hub:

** In-App Tipping is being rolled out starting today*
Effective immediately in three cities and coming to a driver app near you over the next few months as Uber monitors the initial cities for problems and gets them corrected.

Uber email:
"Tipping is available in *Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston as of today*. We're starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders. We'll be adding more cities over the next few weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July 2017. Of course, Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips."

*Uber website notification*​ ​
*Also Announced Today:*

** Optional DRIVER INJURY PROTECTION/Insurance Coverage*
Uber will be offering personal injury protection coverage through AON to all drivers. Drivers can Opt-In to the coverage. Uber will raise all FARES by approximately $0.03 - $0.04/mile to cover the cost of the coverage. If you do not opt-in, driver driver will be paid the additional 3 or 4 cents (less Uber fee, of course).​
** DESTINATION FILTER will be available in all US markets.*
Instead of driving home at the end of your driving day, you can set a 'filter' that will try to hook you up with a rider going in the same direction as you pre-set in the app. You get 2 uses of the destination filter in each 24 hour period.​
** CANCELLATION FEE POLICY UPDATED*
A Rider now has 2 minutes to cancel a ride without penalty. If you have driven more than 2 minutes to the pick-up and the rider cancels, you will get paid a cancellation fee.​
** PAID WATING TIME ADDED*
If you wait more than 2 minutes for a rider to show-up after you have arrived, you will begin earning the 'time' charge in effect in your market - *including the surge multiplier*, if it was in effect at the time the rider made the request.​
http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/20/technology/business/uber-adds-tipping/index.html
*Uber is (finally) rolling out tipping*
CNN Money by Sara Ashley O'Brien June 20, 2017: 2:17 PM ET

*Uber wants to make amends with drivers.*
On Tuesday, the company said it will introduce tipping for drivers, something the company has strongly objected to in the past. The $68 billion startup has been roiled by a series of crises in recent months, ranging from sexual harassment allegations to an executive exodus, to a video surfacing of CEO Travis Kalanick arguing with his Uber driver.

Tuesday's move could be part of its cleanup effort. Uber cofounder and chairman Garrett Camp spoke out about the company's recent scandals, and its contentious relationship with drivers, on Tuesday.

"A friend recently asked me, 'What went wrong?' and the answer is that we had not listened well enough to those who got us here ... our team and especially our drivers," wrote Camp in a Medium post titled "Uber's path forward."

The post comes one week after Kalanick stepped aside from his CEO duties indefinitely. Kalanick is also mourning the loss of his mother, who tragically passed away in a boating accident last month.

On Tuesday, Uber launched a campaign called "180 Days of Change," pledging to make improvements for the next six months. The first set of changes had to do with driver earnings, and at the top of that list was the option for tipping. It will roll out on Tuesday in Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston and expected to expand to all U.S. cities by the end of July.

While Lyft has supported tipping since its early days, Uber has repeatedly refused to include this option, citing a "hassle-free" experience that's better for drivers and riders.

"I've always been frustrated by Uber's lack of empathy toward drivers, and although this won't shift the perception overnight, it is a big step in the right direction," wrote Harry Campbell, who runs a popular blog.

"Cuts to driver pay across the ride-hail industry have made tipping income more important than ever," said Jim Conigliaro Jr, founder of the Independent Drivers Guild, which had been pushing Uber to make the change.

In addition to tipping, Uber also announced a series of changes to how drivers are earning money, including shortening the free cancellation period from five minutes to two.

Camp said that while all companies have growing pains, Uber's were "much more serious" because of how fast the company grew. "We must update our core values, listen better to employees and riders, and prioritize our drivers," he wrote.

https://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/2017/06/20/us/ap-us-uber-driving-down-a-new-road.html
*Uber Allows Riders to Tip Drivers via App, Matching Lyft*
The New York Times June 20 2017 by The Associated Press

SAN FRANCISCO - Uber is enabling passengers to tip its U.S. drivers with a tap on its ride-hailing app for the first time, part of a push to recast itself as a company with a conscience and a heart.

Besides the built-in tipping announced Tuesday, Uber is giving drivers an opportunity to make more money in other ways too.

Riders will be charged by the minute if they keep an Uber car waiting for more than two minutes. Uber also is reducing the time riders have to cancel a ride to avoid being slapped with a $5 fee from five minutes to two minutes after summoning a driver.

Uber won't take any of the tip money. The San Francisco company will continue to collect part of ride-cancellation fees, as well as the waiting-time charges.

The tipping option, long available in the app of rival Lyft, will start Tuesday in Seattle, Houston and Minneapolis. Uber wants it to be in all U.S. cities by the end of July. The other features will roll out in August.

[read full article _HERE_ ]


----------



## BurgerTiime

Super low driver retention. Unhappy drivers on Uber VS Lyft. But let's not forget the "data" that shows it's not needed, lol. Lies. Hopefully it's permanent and doenst go back to Hell if Travis returns.


----------



## Cableguynoe

*1.Tipping is Coming*
Tipping is available in Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston as of today. We're starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders. We'll be adding more cities over the next few weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July 2017. Of course, Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips. Learn more.

*2. Shorter 2 Minute Cancellation Window*
You'll receive a cancellation fee if your rider cancels after more than 2 minutes (down from 5 minutes previously).

*3. No More Unpaid Wait-times*
You will earn a per-minute rate if you wait for a rider, starting 2 minutes after arrival.

*4. All Driver Destination Trips Count Toward Quest*
Every trip you take now counts toward reaching your Quest total.

*5. Quest Earnings are Available for Instant Pay*
You can now immediately cash out your Quest earnings using Instant Pay.

It's something. Wish raising rates was on there.


----------



## Gordon S.

Just got this email myself. I'm curious how the tipping will work, and how many will use it. I suspect Uber will record the tips and submit it on tax forms, too. I like the 2 min cancellation window. Wonder if we can now cancel on pax after arriving at the spot and they don't show in 2 minutes.


----------



## Geno71

Well will be interesting to see how these tipping in app thing plays out. Everyone is so convinced that this is the only thing needed for riders to start happily tipping left and right... let's see. Personally I have a feeling that it's a little too late for the in app option. I agree with OP, raising rates is likely the only thing that will really make things better for drivers. Possibly the only thing that will ever convince me to drive again, other than that, those are ok changes. It's always welcome.



Gordon S. said:


> Just got this email myself. I'm curious how the tipping will work, and how many will use it. I suspect Uber will record the tips and submit it on tax forms, too. I like the 2 min cancellation window. Wonder if we can now cancel on pax after arriving at the spot and they don't show in 2 minutes.


Do you not drive for Lyft also? If you do than I assume it'll be the same as with Lyft. If you don't, well... why not?


----------



## unPat

Customers must rate the drivers before they can tip. And Uber won't force the riders to rate.


----------



## steveK2016

BurgerTiime said:


> Super low driver retention. Unhappy drivers on Uber VS Lyft. But let's not forget the "data" that shows it's not needed, lol. Lies. Hopefully it's permanent ans doenst go back to Hell if Travis returns.


For all your hate on Travis, there is no way they programmed this feature since he left. They've had InApp tipping being programmed and tested for the two months, easy, long before Travis' mom died or any talk of him taking a leave of absence.

That being said, this last email is showing some pretty awesome updates!

Makes me sad that they had to get this updated right when I decided to just about quiet Ubering!


----------



## steveK2016

Geno71 said:


> Well will be interesting to see how these tipping in app thing plays out. Everyone is so convinced that this is the only thing needed for riders to start happily tipping left and right... let's see. Personally I have a feeling that it's a little too late for the in app option. I agree with OP, raising rates is likely the only thing that will really make things better for drivers. Possibly the only thing that will ever convince me to drive again, other than that, those are ok changes. It's always welcome.
> 
> Do you not drive for Lyft also? If you do than I assume it'll be the same as with Lyft. If you don't, well... why not?


The biggest plus is that if they're going to put inapp tipping, they'll hopefully remove so much negative reinforcement against it such as "Tips are not necessary" or "no need to tip" and just leave it as "Tip are appreciated"


----------



## u-Boat

Riders generally DO NOT TIP. An in-app tip option is a nice gesture and might lead to a few extra bucks here and there, but it won't change the non-tipping culture uBer has created. Riders have been taught for years that there's no need to tip. So they won't. Raise the rates or let me set my own and I'll start driving again.


----------



## itsablackmarket

lower commission to 20% if you're serious


----------



## DRider85

No MORE complaining!!!!!!! If the rider don't tip, that's on THEM!!!!! Cannot complain to Uber anymore. 

Tips are coming, tips are coming. Everyone smile and Be happy.

We are appreciated.


----------



## Cableguynoe

unPat said:


> Customers must rate the drivers before they can tip. And Uber won't force the riders to rate.


----------



## DRider85

No more crying!!!! All smilie faces now. We have been heard.


----------



## itsablackmarket

DRider85 said:


> No more crying!!!! All smilie faces now. We have been heard.


Tell that to the drivers who have committed suicide already.


----------



## DRider85

itsablackmarket said:


> Tell that to the drivers who have committed suicide already.


All good things happen to people that wait.


----------



## JimS

Well, there goes Lyft.


----------



## itsablackmarket

DRider85 said:


> All good things happen to people that wait.


Time is a luxury.


----------



## steveK2016

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 130950


Nooooo! Where are my badges?! How will I earn more badges?!?!


----------



## Thebiggestscam

You guys getting your hopes up for nothing because nobody freaking tips and this is coming from a 5star driver so stop acting like your going to get a crap load of money when you'll barely see any additional income


----------



## Uber48208

Mine had this too...

6. Driver Injury Protection Insurance
You have the option to help protect yourself, and your earnings, in the event of a covered accident. To help you take advantage of this option, you will earn a bit more per-mile. For costs, complete coverage details, and state availability via Aon, tap here.
___

So... "you will earn a bit more per mile" - are we getting a reduction in commissions?


----------



## steveK2016

Thebiggestscam said:


> You guys getting your hopes up for nothing because nobody freaking tips and this is coming from a 5star driver so stop acting like your going to get a crap load of money when you'll barely see any additional income


Holy smokes guys! A real life 5 star driver! 

Since adding my tipping sign, my tips have improved.

Although some have shown concern that they'll use the inapp tipping to "say" they'll tip but never do.


----------



## uberparadise

It's official Uber launching tip app. 3 initial cities then all other cities soon to be added. Finally, drivers can earn a liitle more. Overall win-win for drivers and Riders. Happy Drivers, Happy Riders and Uber brand will stop slipping and hopefully regain its previous luster.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Uber is cancer.


----------



## Trump Economics

Exa


itsablackmarket said:


> Uber is cancer.


Exactly. Uber becoming Lyft is a sign that the end is near.


----------



## Trump Economics

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Announced today at Uber driver mtv at Greenlight hub.... InApp Tipping is being roll out starting today.


Yay! My pay will go from $4 an hour after expenses to $5.75. Paaaaaaarrrtty


----------



## Dilk

http://gizmodo.com/uber-introduces-tipping-after-driver-backlash-1796263815


----------



## entrep1776

DRider85 said:


> No MORE complaining!!!!!!! If the rider don't tip, that's on THEM!!!!! Cannot complain to Uber anymore.
> 
> Tips are coming, tips are coming. Everyone smile and Be happy.
> 
> We are appreciated.


depends on if it's buried in App 8 clicks away


----------



## Emmbee

Teen accounts in selected cities too. Reading between the lines you can pay extra for your teen to ride with a driver that has had no additional vetting. Couldn't make this sh*t up!


----------



## Graham_DC

For the first time since my first week..

I'm....

Bringing back water bottles


----------



## REDSEA

Geno71 said:


> Well will be interesting to see how these tipping in app thing plays out. Everyone is so convinced that this is the only thing needed for riders to start happily tipping left and right... let's see. Personally I have a feeling that it's a little too late for the in app option. I agree with OP, raising rates is likely the only thing that will really make things better for drivers. Possibly the only thing that will ever convince me to drive again, other than that, those are ok changes. It's always welcome.
> 
> Do you not drive for Lyft also? If you do than I assume it'll be the same as with Lyft. If you don't, well... why not?


Almost all my lyft riders tip, I've even been getting cash tips as well lately.


----------



## TBone

Finally, I might even actually agree to the new terms and start driving again. 

BTW, what is quest?


----------



## garyk

Uber48208 said:


> Mine had this too...
> 
> 6. Driver Injury Protection Insurance
> You have the option to help protect yourself, and your earnings, in the event of a covered accident. To help you take advantage of this option, you will earn a bit more per-mile. For costs, complete coverage details, and state availability via Aon, tap here.
> ___
> 
> So... "you will earn a bit more per mile" - are we getting a reduction in commissions?


If you don't already have personal injury protection through your auto insurance company then you are doing something very very wrong


----------



## KMANDERSON

Tipping will be nice,but the problem is the low per mile rates.if tip made up for low pay we all drive on the lyft platform.


----------



## SurgeMachine

This is a great step. But it already needs to be fixed. It is a huge fail to not display 10%, 15% or 20% as options. That would make the tipping 100% fixed. Too many people will be cheap asses and lazily hit the $1 or $2 on an airport run that cost $40...


----------



## Andretti

Graham_DC said:


> For the first time since my first week..
> 
> I'm....
> 
> Bringing back water bottles


But only on X, right? 



SurgeMachine said:


> This is a great step. But it already needs to be fixed. It is a huge fail to not display 10%, 15% or 20% as options. That would make the tipping 100% fixed. Too many people will be cheap asses and lazily hit the $1 or $2 on an airport run that cost $40...


Yeah, but do you really want a 10% restaurant type option, when getting stuck on a $3.80 ride?

I'll take the buck minimum, thank you.


----------



## Mole

Link please.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Thebiggestscam said:


> You guys getting your hopes up for nothing because nobody freaking tips and this is coming from a 5star driver so stop acting like your going to get a crap load of money when you'll barely see any additional income


Well if a 5 star driver says so, then it must be true.



SurgeMachine said:


> This is a great step. But it already needs to be fixed. It is a huge fail to not display 10%, 15% or 20% as options. That would make the tipping 100% fixed. Too many people will be cheap asses and lazily hit the $1 or $2 on an airport run that cost $40...


I would rather get a $1 tip on a minimum fare than a 10% tip on a minimum fare.


----------



## swingset

I'm not going to crap on this. It's a positive move that shows that feedback and pressure works to affect change.

Be thankful for these voluntary positive changes, they're mostly good for drivers. As someone with 25+ years in the GCC/IBT, a good number of those years as a steward, let me guarantee you that even a unionized workforce of skilled employees doesn't walk away from negotiations with what they want, ever. It's always a compromise and incremental deal.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uberfunitis 
your thoughts?


----------



## Uberfunitis

Cableguynoe said:


> Uberfunitis
> your thoughts?


Does not change anything. I still won't tip and will continue to low rate people who have obnoxious tip signs and watch how the driver rates to see if retaliatory one star ratings are in order for not tipping. Again changes nothing other than the few tips people get will now be reported to the IRS on your behalf.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

It is indeed a step in the right direction. Hopefully with Ahole in Chief on sabbatical they will do more to court drivers. What would be absolutely awesome is if they gave pax the option of setting up an automatic tip % like they had for Uber taxi because you know pax are going to be less likely to tip on a surge trip.. I would be very happy if I was getting an extra 10% on my fares because that all flows down to the bottom line. Whatever the case, as swingset says, it's a positive change, I'll take it!


----------



## Certain Judgment

All you slaves out there, raise your fists in the air and REJOICE!!!


----------



## u-Boat

Thebiggestscam said:


> You guys getting your hopes up for nothing because nobody freaking tips and this is coming from a 5star driver so stop acting like your going to get a crap load of money when you'll barely see any additional income


Thank you. Amen brother. Drivers that think in-app tipping means something to their bottom line are clueless. Let drivers set their own rates. That's the only REAL solution to driver exploitation.


----------



## everythingsuber

Trump Economics said:


> Exa
> 
> Exactly. Uber becoming Lyft is a sign that the end is near.


Mostly this. Uber didn't tip because it was seen by Travis as a risk to market share. The tip button once pax are re-educated is effectively a 15 to 20% price rise for Uber. 
That is going to hurt market share. 
Uber is and always has been about price.
Cheaper than a bus cheaper than owning your own car.


----------



## steveK2016

u-Boat said:


> Thank you. Amen brother. Drivers that think in-app tipping means something to their bottom line are clueless. Let drivers set their own rates. That's the only REAL solution to driver exploitation.


If you want to set your own rates, just sign up for SideCar....

Oh yea, they went belly up because that model doesn't work. There will always be someone willing to do it lower. You think it's bad that Uber has to drop rates to combat Lyft, imagine how low rates would go if you're competing with the 2 dozen cars in your 2 block radius.


----------



## hulksmash

steveK2016 said:


> For all your hate on Travis, there is no way they programmed this feature since he left. They've had InApp tipping being programmed and tested for the two months, easy, long before Travis' mom died or any talk of him taking a leave of absence.
> 
> That being said, this last email is showing some pretty awesome updates!
> 
> Makes me sad that they had to get this updated right when I decided to just about quiet Ubering!


You're probably right but no way they would've rolled it out had he still been there


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uberfunitis said:


> Does not change anything. I still won't tip and will continue to low rate people who have obnoxious tip signs and watch how the driver rates to see if retaliatory one star ratings are in order for not tipping. Again changes nothing other than the few tips people get will now be reported to the IRS on your behalf.


And I've never tried to get you to tip. I just thought of you since you went as far to insist that the tips were still included in the app just recently (no I dont forget). Obviously this is Uber admitting they were wrong and pax should at least have the option to tip



u-Boat said:


> Thank you. Amen brother. Drivers that think in-app tipping means something to their bottom line are clueless. Let drivers set their own rates. That's the only REAL solution to driver exploitation.


I dont think anyone thinks they're going to get rich from tips. 
There are day's when I get a single $5 cash tip. That doesnt change my bottom line, but guess what? I'm happy to have those extra $5 in my pocket.
So if we get a few extra bucks here and there from this, why not



Certain Judgment said:


> Ding dong the d*ck is gone, which old d*ck, the Travis d*ck! Ding dong the Travis d*ck is gone!


haha. great post!


----------



## DexNex

Thebiggestscam said:


> You guys getting your hopes up for nothing because nobody freaking tips and this is coming from a 5star driver so stop acting like your going to get a crap load of money when you'll barely see any additional income


I got $400 in tips last week. So change your game.


----------



## steveK2016

hulksmash said:


> You're probably right but no way they would've rolled it out had he still been there


Why spend months developing and testing it if they didn't intend to roll it out. They may have had it finished for a while and were waiting for one reason or another to roll it out, but I doubt TKs departure prompted the release.


----------



## u-Boat

steveK2016 said:


> There will always be someone willing to do it lower. You think it's bad that Uber has to drop rates to combat Lyft, imagine how low rates would go if you're competing with the 2 dozen cars in your 2 block radius.


So you're afraid of a little competition? How un-American. Know your worth and don't budge from it man! Who wants cheapskate riders anyway?



DexNex said:


> I got $400 in tips last week. So change your game.


Congratulations. You're the exception and not the rule. uBer riders generally DO NOT TIP. This is not new information.


----------



## SurgeMachine

DexNex said:


> I got $400 in tips last week. So change your game.


Thats whats up! On Lyft?


----------



## Elephant

If the fare is less than $10.00, the tipping option should be $1, $2, $5
but
If the fare is above $10.00 the tipping option should be in percentage
10%, 20%,30%


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Announced today at Uber driver mtv at Greenlight hub.... InApp Tipping is being roll out starting today.


Raise the fares or I still hate your guts Uber!


----------



## steveK2016

u-Boat said:


> So you're afraid of a little competition? How un-American. Know your worth and don't budge from it man! Who wants cheapskate riders anyway?


Everyone. Everyone wants cheap rides. You give way too much stock in your fellow drivers. Now if the drivers were all smart and savvy as you, maybe it would have a chance but look at your general drivers at large. You really think those guys will be able to manage a complete free for all "set your own rates" ride share? Come on man, there's wishful thinking and there's down right naivety.

If you are just doing this part time, you may be able to sustain just running XL rides setting your price getting lucky and not having enough people around to underbid you. If you depend on this as a living, where you can't just go an entire day being outbid back to back to back, eventually you'll cave in and outbid back... then they'll outbid, you think these drivers aren't beneath undercutting each other into poverty?

You think Uber and Lyft had a fun race to the bottom, good luck with the 1000's of Uber drivers in your city. That's a race most will certainly win...


----------



## Clifford Chong

steveK2016 said:


> Although some have shown concern that they'll use the inapp tipping to "say" they'll tip but never do.


Yep.


----------



## u-Boat

Tips are for tools. Let drivers establish their own worth by setting their own rates. 

uBer raises commission? drivers raise rates.
uBer raises booking fee? drivers raise rates.
uber raises any new BS fee or scheme to increase their cut? drivers raise rates.

Drivers need a line of defense against exploitation. Tips and surge pricing ain't it.


----------



## 4.9 driver rating

About f****** time


----------



## UberHammer

DRider85 said:


> *No MORE complaining!!!!!!! If the rider don't tip, that's on THEM!!!!! Cannot complain to Uber anymore. *
> 
> Tips are coming, tips are coming. Everyone smile and Be happy.
> 
> We are appreciated.


Just because Uber added a tip feature doesn't mean they did it well. They updated the app so now it's not easy for riders to choose UberSelect, which caused UberSelect requests to drastically drop. They could do the same with the tip feature. How well, or how poorly, they designed the tip feature has a HUGE impact on how much a driver earns in tips. If Uber designed it poorly, of course drivers can complain about it. You're insane to suggest otherwise.


----------



## JimS

At least they are getting to be more personal....


----------



## Andretti

I think, and strongly hope, this will be positive all-around.

When I'm in high Surge or Boost, I find I'm more likely to go out of my way for the pax. But it's hard to feel that way on a 4 dollar Pool ride (nor should we!).

I'm hoping this brings a happier relationship between the drivers and pax, where us drivers put in a little more effort because we stand to get rewarded and appreciated for our efforts, and indeed do get rewarded. I've always felt part of the often perceived "nicer" effect of Lyft rides was due to in-app tipping. I only hope Travis' poisoning of the waters is reversible.

I also suspect the non-tipping riders will take rating hits in many places, particularly in NYC where it's already common enough practice to ding non-tippers!

We shall see.


----------



## JimS

Uberfunitis said:


> What for not giving you extra money, more than what was agreed to for the ride. It that is so I am not bothered.


Well, that's fine then. Now they are suggesting it. You gonna stop riding or start tipping? It's not required EVER (except some cruise ships).

When I was making $1.50/mi, it was ok not to get tips. But when they drop the rates 45% then saying tipping still isn't necessary, just human.


----------



## steveK2016

JimS said:


> At least they are getting to be more personal....
> View attachment 131033


Da9c5995762dcbe94e270049f45cc301, I will always respect you as a person. Keep your head up, Da9c5995762dcbe94e270049f45cc301.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Certain Judgment said:


> I'll bet you stiff your waiter, bartender, and yellowcab driver too. Heck, I'd venture to guess you'd probably refuse to help your own family if they needed it. It's pukes like you that want everything for nearly free that are the reason Uber will never stop bleeding venture capital money. It cannot possibly be cheap enough for you.


If I am not going to visit that restaurant or bar again you can bet your bottom dollar that I will not tip aka bribe someone to do their job and not do crap to my food.

I am willing to pay the lowest price I can find for a service that meets or exceeds my requirements not a cent more.

As for family it depends if it is to help and it is a one off event than sure I will, but I will not be a piggybank for anyone including family.



JimS said:


> Well, that's fine then. Now they are suggesting it. You gonna stop riding or start tipping? It's not required EVER (except some cruise ships).
> 
> When I was making $1.50/mi, it was ok not to get tips. But when they drop the rates 45% then typing still isn't necessary, just human.


They are not suggesting that you tip only offering an option if you so choose, and no I do not choose to take them up on that option. I will continue to ride with Uber and continue not tipping nothing has changed other than I have an option to put the tip on my credit card, an option I will decline.


----------



## uberparadise

itsablackmarket said:


> lower commission to 20% if you're serious


10 percent or 15 percent is more like it!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Cableguynoe said:


> *4. All Driver Destination Trips Count Toward Quest*
> Every trip you take now counts toward reaching your Quest total.
> 
> *5. Quest Earnings are Available for Instant Pay*
> You can now immediately cash out your Quest earnings using Instant Pay.


For those in other markets, "BOOST" incentives also will be available for instant pay.



BurgerTiime said:


> Hopefully it's permanent ans doenst [sic] go back to Hell if Travis returns.


Seriously - you think that Uber wrote the programming, trained the regional operations people, completed all of the app screens and back-end accounting in the 5 days since Kalanick started his leave of absence? He may not like it - but it could not have happened without his approval.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Michael - Cleveland said:


> For those in other markets, "BOOST" incentives also will be available for instant pay.
> 
> Seriously - you think that Uber wrote the programming, trained the regional operations people, completed all of the app screens and back-end accounting in the 5 days since Kalanick started his leave of absence? He may not like it - but it could not have happened without his approval.


They already had the code and the training in place due to the recent requirement in the New York City Market. They just expanded the code to include all cities.



Uberfunitis said:


> If I am not going to visit that restaurant or bar again you can bet your bottom dollar that I will not tip aka bribe someone to do their job and not do crap to my food.


This cheapskate pretty much just admitted that he thinks people should be perfectly fine with working for $2.15 an hour.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

JimS said:


> At least they are getting to be more personal....
> View attachment 131033


lol! - Did they spell your name right?


----------



## RynoHawk

Is this the roll out of "180 Days Without Travis?"


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Certain Judgment said:


> They already had the code and the training in place due to the recent requirement in the New York City Market. They just expanded the code to include all cities.


Anyone who thinks that happened in 5 days has never worked in management at a large company and doesn't understand that Kalanick still has the voting power to control the company. (you can't buy a box of pencils in 5 days in a large company)


----------



## jagman44

Cant even get them to pay for legit toll that was missing from a 15 min ride to get there plus no rider toll and a short $4 ride sum total $2.50 Who says we will get the tips??? they steal from our efforts as it is now what guarantees we'll get those tips huhuhuh


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RynoHawk said:


> Is this the roll out of "180 Days Without Travis?"


Do you mean, like, are they going to try to change the locks on the doors before he decides to come back?


----------



## Uberfunitis

Certain Judgment said:


> This guy pretty much just admitted that he thinks people should be perfectly fine with working for $2.15 an hour.


Who works for $2.15 an hour certainly not a restaurant server.


----------



## Veju

Do away with badges and ratings and let the tips dictate who will continue driving for Uber.


----------



## RynoHawk

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Anyone who thinks that happened in 5 days has never worked in management at a large company and doesn't understand that Kalanick still has the voting power to control the company. (you can't buy a box of pencils in 5 days in a large company)


I'm sure it probably was in the works since before he took leave of absence. The timing is noteworthy though.


----------



## Mole

My new story line is I'm driving for uber to make some extra money because my dog needs surgery.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RynoHawk said:


> I'm sure it probably was in the works since before he took leave of absence. The timing is noteworthy though.


Agreed!!


----------



## Drago619

Great...now my tips are gonna go from 5 bucks or more to 1 dollar. And i gotta wait for them....


----------



## Trebor

Travis's mom passed away last week. 

Her last words?

"I wish I could of tipped my uber driver."

RIP Momma Kalanick.


----------



## Veju

Momma K doing the lords work.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Certain Judgment said:


> That's how much they make if you don't tip them. Clearly, you've never worked in the service industry.


Total lies they make at least the federal minimum wage and their employer reduces their pay with a tip credit dollar per dollar that caps out at $2.13 per hour. In essence if I give a server a tip I am just giving it to their employer. And yes I have worked in a restaurant, I don't know why this lie keeps going around I suspect for pity tips. But by law wait staff are required to be paid at least the federal minimal wage per hour.


----------



## FL_Dex

steveK2016 said:


> For all your hate on Travis, there is no way they programmed this feature since he left.


That doesn't mean the code wasn't there before he left, Steve. That feature could have been buried in the code for a long time, years even. The fact it was there and Kalanick was the only thing standing in the way is really way more damning to him personally. Yes, they could have updated that feature in the time between his announced departure and the rollout. Easily. In fact, given the timing, I think it's safe to say Kalanick was the guilty party when it came to the no-tipping policy.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Uberfunitis said:


> Total lies they make at least the federal minimum wage and their employer reduces their pay with a tip credit dollar per dollar that caps out at $2.13 per hour. In essence if I give a server a tip I am just giving it to their employer. And yes I have worked in a restaurant, I don't know why this lie keeps going around I suspect for pity tips. But by law wait staff are required to be paid at least the federal minimal wage per hour.


It doesn't mean that they are, especially at smaller operations.

Uber is not required to even guarantee minimum wage for their drivers. At the cheap rates that you like to pay, we aren't making minimum wage. Now get lost, the cheapskate Pax forums are that way --->.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Uber48208 said:


> So... "you will earn a bit more per mile" - are we getting a reduction in commissions?


Nope. They are raising fares by the .03 or.04/mi it costs to provide the coverage. If you don't Opt-In, you will be paid on the higher fare amount.


----------



## Certain Judgment

FL_Dex said:


> That doesn't mean the code wasn't there before he left, Steve. That feature could have been buried in the code for a long time, years even. The fact it was there and Kalanick was the only thing standing in the way is really way more damning to him personally. Yes, they could have updated that feature in the time between his announced departure and the rollout. Easily. In fact, given the timing, I think it's safe to say Kalanick was the guilty party when it came to the no-tipping policy.


Spot on. Good form.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Certain Judgment said:


> It doesn't mean that they are, especially at smaller operations.
> 
> Uber is not required to even guarantee minimum wage for their drivers. At the cheap b*stard rates that you like to pay, we aren't making minimum wage. Now get lost, the a**hole forums are that way --->.


If a company does not comply with the law that is on them and between them the govt and the employee.

We as Uber drivers do not have any set wage we could make 30 or more per hour or nothing per hour as we are not employees. I make more than minimum wage after accounting for expenses, not by much but still over min wage.


----------



## steveK2016

FL_Dex said:


> That doesn't mean the code wasn't there before he left, Steve. That feature could have been buried in the code for a long time, years even. The fact it was there and Kalanick was the only thing standing in the way is really way more damning to him personally. Yes, they could have updated that feature in the time between his announced departure and the rollout. Easily. In fact, given the timing, I think it's safe to say Kalanick was the guilty party when it came to the no-tipping policy.


So he approved to have it programmed into the system yet doesnt get the credit for that? Plus he definitely still has control of the company if he truly opposed this.

Nah, anyone trying to tie this with TK leaving is graping at straws to continue their confirmation bias at evil Uber and evil Travis.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

DRider85 said:


> All good things happen to people that wait.


My 'fear' is that now instead of getting those $5s & $10s &$ 20s in cash I get now, instead I'll get $1 and $2s and $5 in-app tips - that will be reported on my 1099.

So, for the convenience of in-app tipping it is entirely possible that not only will I earn less in tips - but also owe 30% of what I get in income tax. 

I've always said about In-App Tipping: Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Trebor

FL_Dex said:


> That doesn't mean the code wasn't there before he left, Steve. That feature could have been buried in the code for a long time, years even. The fact it was there and Kalanick was the only thing standing in the way is really way more damning to him personally. Yes, they could have updated that feature in the time between his announced departure and the rollout. Easily. In fact, given the timing, I think it's safe to say Kalanick was the guilty party when it came to the no-tipping policy.


Pretty much common knowledge it was travis against it.

uberTaxi allowed tips since day 1. The code was already made.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> My 'fear' is that now instead of getting those $5s & $10s &$ 20s in cash I get now, instead I'll get $1 and $s and $5 in-app tips - that will be reported on my 1099.
> 
> So, for the convenience of in-app tipping it is entirely possible that not only will I earn less in tops - but also owe 30% of what I get in income tax.
> 
> I've always said about In-App Tipping: Be careful what you wish for.


Yup. Downside is we will see less $20 tips and more $2 tips. $20 tips usually came from those who did not have change.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FL_Dex said:


> Yes, they could have updated that feature in the time between his announced departure and the rollout. Easily. In fact, given the timing


 nope


> I think it's safe to say Kalanick was the guilty party when it came to the no-tipping policy.


Yes - absolutely. But if he weren't [finally] at the point where he wanted to accept what all of his cohorts and board-members have been telling him on the matter, it wouldn't have happened (because he has the voting control to do - or not do - whatever he wants).


----------



## Certain Judgment

Uberfunitis said:


> If a company does not comply with the law that is on them and between them the govt and the employee.
> 
> We as Uber drivers do not have any set wage we could make 30 or more per hour or nothing per hour as we are not employees. I make more than minimum wage after accounting for expenses, not by much but still over min wage.


You are not a driver. Don't pretend that you are.


----------



## Pumpkin70

I would like to see a fee being applied to a single pool rider at the end of a trip if no one else pings in for the ride as well....the pool option should go away...I have had 1 actual pool ride with 2 people and no more since...


----------



## Uberfunitis

Certain Judgment said:


> You are not a driver. Don't pretend that you are.


I actually am a driver, but by all means do not believe me, simply because I hate tips, I have nothing to prove to you and it is no skin of my back if you do not believe me.


----------



## valor

The irony is this will end up being more beneficial for the passengers than the drivers.

How many drivers are going to start stocking their cars with beverages, aux cables, and mints to try to get an extra buck...?


----------



## Certain Judgment

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually am a driver, but by all means do not believe me, simply because I hate tips, I have nothing to prove to you and it is no skin of my back if you do not believe me.


No real driver is against tipping. What fool would say no to a little bit more green?



valor said:


> The irony is this will end up being more beneficial for the passengers than the drivers.
> 
> How many drivers are going to start stocking their cars with beverages, aux cables, and mints to try to get an extra buck...?


Not this one!


----------



## JimS

Our rate went up 8%. For the first time, they've made things better than Lyft.


----------



## Uberfunitis

valor said:


> The irony is this will end up being more beneficial for the passengers than the drivers.
> 
> How many drivers are going to start stocking their cars with beverages, aux cables, and mints to try to get an extra buck...?


My bet is that if they do that kind of stuff they will quickly cut it back as they realize that people still don't tip even with the option in the app.



Certain Judgment said:


> No real driver is against tipping. What fool would say no to a little bit more green?


Just because you want something and would like it does not mean that everyone does. I find tipping unprofessional and hate the whole concept. It is not the best constant motivator for good service. I mean just look at restaurants now they expect tips even for bad service, the tip has little to no impact on your service except if you don't tip they screw with your food.


----------



## Cableguynoe

RynoHawk said:


> I'm sure it probably was in the works since before he took leave of absence. The timing is noteworthy though.


I had to be in the works. But I don't believe this was the release date. They definitely rushed it to put out some fires.



Trebor said:


> Travis's mom passed away last week.
> 
> Her last words?
> 
> "I wish I could of tipped my uber driver."
> 
> RIP Momma Kalanick.


Bahahahahaha



Michael - Cleveland said:


> My 'fear' is that now instead of getting those $5s & $10s &$ 20s in cash I get now, instead I'll get $1 and $s and $5 in-app tips - that will be reported on my 1099.
> 
> So, for the convenience of in-app tipping it is entirely possible that not only will I earn less in tops - but also owe 30% of what I get in income tax.
> 
> I've always said about In-App Tipping: Be careful what you wish for.


I agree that they'll be less 20's. But hopefully all the other small tips make up for it


----------



## Certain Judgment

Uberfunitis said:


> My bet is that if they do that kind of stuff they will quickly cut it back as they realize that people still don't tip even with the option in the app.
> 
> Just because you want something and would like it does not mean that everyone does. I find tipping unprofessional and hate the whole concept. It is not the best constant motivator for good service. I mean just look at restaurants now they expect tips even for bad service, the tip has little to no impact on your service except if you don't tip they screw with your food.


Allow me to give you the benefit of the doubt for the moment and let's assume you are a driver. Are you an uberX driver? If so, how do you make any money at all in this gig?


----------



## Uberyouber

I guess I will wash my car.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Certain Judgment said:


> Allow me to give you the benefit of the doubt for the moment and let's assume you are a driver. Are you an uberX driver? If so, how do you make any money at all in this gig?


Its easy I do the rental program that includes depreciation, maintenance, and insurance. The only other expense I have is fuel and car washes if I choose to do so. Each day is $50 to cover expenses and the rest is pure profit. I average $15/hour on average, if I subtract out the operating expenses for the day that leaves me with about $9/hour. If I work more hours my operating expenses get even less and my profit goes even higher.


----------



## Uberchampion

Veju said:


> Momma K doing the lords work.


Thats really tasteless.


----------



## uberboy1212

This is great news, I cant wait till it starts here in DC


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Uberfunitis said:


> Its easy I do the rental program that includes depreciation, maintenance, and insurance. The only other expense I have is fuel and car washes if I choose to do so. Each day is $50 to cover expenses and the rest is pure profit. I average $15/hour on average, if I subtract out the operating expenses for the day that leaves me with about $9/hour. If I work more hours my operating expenses get even less and my profit goes even higher.


The problem is in some markets it might take 5-7 hours to make $50


----------



## Certain Judgment

Uberfunitis said:


> Its easy I do the rental program that includes depreciation, maintenance, and insurance. The only other expense I have is fuel and car washes if I choose to do so. Each day is $50 to cover expenses and the rest is pure profit. I average $15/hour on average, if I subtract out the operating expenses for the day that leaves me with about $9/hour. If I work more hours my operating expenses get even less and my profit goes even higher.


I see. Too bad they do not have the rental program in Milwaukee...I am very upside down in this thing.


----------



## Friendly Jack

What I would REALLY like to see added now to the rider app is an option for the rider to specify an UP-FRONT tip... and I'm not crazy. Late at night and the closest driver is 15 minutes away? Let that rider specify an up-front tip for driving a long way to the pickup. Having a hard time getting a driver to accept your 3 dogs and 2 cats? Let that rider specify an up-front tip!


----------



## Tihstae

Hell got a little cooler today. But it is not frozen over and there is no ice water.



Uberchampion said:


> Thats really tasteless.


I guess we are a bunch of tasteless people. That post has an awful lot of likes.


----------



## kaigor

Uberfunitis said:


> Its easy I do the rental program that includes depreciation, maintenance, and insurance. The only other expense I have is fuel and car washes if I choose to do so. Each day is $50 to cover expenses and the rest is pure profit. I average $15/hour on average, if I subtract out the operating expenses for the day that leaves me with about $9/hour. If I work more hours my operating expenses get even less and my profit goes even higher.


You make 9 bucks an hour? Damn that's low... what market do you drive in? I wouldn't drive if I averaged less than 20 bucks an hour. I actually quit driving a few months ago, but last year when I was driving hard (30 hours a week, weekend bar shifts) I was making 30 bucks an hour. 9 bucks an hour is terrible, you're not very good at this


----------



## Flarpy

Hate to be cynic but this only means that Uber has realized that their self driving cars are going nowhere fast and that they're stuck with human drivers for the foreseeable future so they better start trying to make them a little happy.

Bad timing for Travis though. Whatever the timeline for these driver improvements actually was, it sure makes him look like an a-hole that they all happened immediately after he walked out the door.

For a so-called $65 Billion company that's unbelievably bad PR for the founder of the company. Assuming he knew about these changes for drivers, why wouldn't he make some sort of teaser announcement BEFORE leaving so that people would associate him with these driver improvements? In his memo to employees announcing his temporary departure, for example.

The timing makes him look so bad, in fact, that I kind of believe it was set in motion after he left.


----------



## Uberfunitis

kaigor said:


> You make 9 bucks an hour? Damn that's low... what market do you drive in? I wouldn't drive if I averaged less than 20 bucks an hour. I actually quit driving a few months ago, but last year when I was driving hard (30 hours a week, weekend bar shifts) I was making 30 bucks an hour. 9 bucks an hour is terrible, you're not very good at this


I am happy with it, so I continue. If I were not happy or enjoying myself I would find something else.


----------



## Dback2004

The code's been there forever. UberTaxi had it from the launch. I don't think Travis approved it, if so he'd have taken the credit with the drivers before leaving. I think the investors are coercing the board even with Travis' super votes. 

I'm glad to see any steps towards bettering the driver experience. I hope it's implemented well and easy to use for riders. About half of my Lyft fares tip, so I'm expecting maybe 15-20% of Uber riders. Which would be an improvement over the 5-10% I have now. And yes, it'll go on your 1099 and be taxable, same as Lyft. Depends on which class you drive for and which market, but for me my average Uber tip is $2 and my average Lyft tip is $2. In my market any tip above $5 is exceptionally rare. I'm also on X. 

If you're deducting mileage and expenses correctly, you'll still operate in the red (or at least close to it) and pay little if any taxes, you just won't get as big of a deduction. Again, each driver scenario is different depending on hours, market, etc.


----------



## delock51

QUESTION: Do we first remove the amount of tips from our earnings before removing the tax portion of my earnings? Or do we include all tips completely?


----------



## tootsie

Certain Judgment said:


> No real driver is against tipping. What fool would say no to a little bit more green?
> 
> Not this one!


Me either


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The problem is in some markets it might take 5-7 hours to make $50


yup... but all he needs to worry about is his market.
(I think y'all know how I feel about leasing/financing a car for TNC especially the Uber xChange program... but, to each his own and if he's happy with it, who am I to tell him he's wrong?)



delock51 said:


> QUESTION: Do we first remove the amount of tips from our earnings before removing the tax portion of my earnings? Or do we include all tips completely?


can you clarify your question? What does 'remove' mean? Remove from what?


----------



## steveK2016

Flarpy said:


> why wouldn't he make some sort of teaser announcement BEFORE leaving so that people would associate him with these driver improvements?


They did tease it, by calling 2017 the year of the driver. It just took them this long to actually get everything ready for roll out. If this is day one of the 180 days, I'm really curious to see what the other rollouts will be. It seems there may be six more reveals within the next 180 days.












delock51 said:


> QUESTION: Do we first remove the amount of tips from our earnings before removing the tax portion of my earnings? Or do we include all tips completely?


Tips are taxable just like your net income.


----------



## Flarpy

steveK2016 said:


> They did tease it, by calling 2017 the year of the driver. It just took them this long to actually get everything ready for roll out.


Ok well that makes a little more sense. They must have known awhile back that their SDCs wouldn't be ready for prime time then.


----------



## UberHammer

Flarpy said:


> Bad timing for Travis though.
> 
> *The timing makes him look so bad, in fact, that I kind of believe it was set in motion after he left*.


It was. Travis HATES the tipping culture in this country. He was trying to change it.


----------



## steveK2016

UberHammer said:


> It was. Travis HATES the tipping culture in this country. He was trying to change it.


I hate the tipping culture in this country too. It didn't actually start here. The trend started to take shape after the civil war but most Americans considered it an undemocratic form of bribery. Thanks to prohibition, they started encouraging wait staff to take the bribes because the restaurant couldn't afford to pay them due to cratering profits.

I'd much rather the meal just cost 20% more and I just pay whatever the bill says I owe. That is the same concept that TK has, but his problem is that instead of paying more, they dropped rates. If you want to hold the philosophy against tipping, you can't reduce the cost of the good while doing so. Tipping makes up for lower wages, so if you are lowering wages, discouraging tipping is harmful to your staff.


----------



## UberHammer

steveK2016 said:


> I hate the tipping culture in this country too. It didn't actually start here. The trend started to take shape after the civil war but most Americans considered it an undemocratic form of bribery. Thanks to prohibition, they started encouraging wait staff to take the bribes because the restaurant couldn't afford to pay them due to cratering profits.
> 
> I'd much rather the meal just cost 20% more and I just pay whatever the bill says I owe. That is the same concept that TK has, but his problem is that instead of paying more, they dropped rates. If you want to hold the philosophy against tipping, you can't reduce the cost of the good while doing so. Tipping makes up for lower wages, so if you are lowering wages, discouraging tipping is harmful to your staff.


I agree. This is why when Uber drivers were making $2.50/mi, they didn't mind that Uber's marketing materials actually said "Tip is included". It wasn't until Uber started cutting rates that Uber got sued over using that in their marketing materials and had to stop. They just changed it to "No need to tip". He could have changed the tipping culture if he didn't cut rates.


----------



## Certain Judgment

steveK2016 said:


> They did tease it, by calling 2017 the year of the driver. It just took them this long to actually get everything ready for roll out. If this is day one of the 180 days, I'm really curious to see what the other rollouts will be. It seems there may be six more reveals within the next 180 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips are taxable just like your net income.


If TK really cared two spits about the driver and had anything to do with these changes then why did he treat that Uber black driver like dirt on camera? If these changes were in the works you would think he would have reassured the driver that good things were coming in the near future rather than just telling him he needed to take care of his own shiznit.


----------



## iPHX

u-Boat said:


> Riders generally DO NOT TIP. An in-app tip option is a nice gesture and might lead to a few extra bucks here and there, but it won't change the non-tipping culture uBer has created. Riders have been taught for years that there's no need to tip. So they won't. Raise the rates or let me set my own and I'll start driving again.


This is actually quite correct. Once the uber pax population has been conditioned to not tipping they may actually find the tipping option to be obtuse/offensive and it actually may discourage tipping.


----------



## UberHammer

iPHX said:


> This is actually quite correct. Once the uber pax population has been conditioned to not tipping they may actually find the tipping option to be obtuse/offensive and it actually may discourage tipping.


People who find it obtuse/offensive weren't going to tip anyway. In fact, the fact that they hate to tip is why they find solicitation of tips obtuse/offensive. It's the same as people who hate gay people find seeing them in public obtuse/offensive. Some people are just dicks.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

I'm imagining how tipping will be implemented in the Uber Rider App:

Now that you've rated your ride, did you know that you can now send a tip to your driver right through the app?
YES[] NO[]​Great... so what do you think, does your driver deserve a tip?
YES[] NO[]​
OK! Tell us how much you'd like to tip your driver and then we'll collect the tip from you and send it to your driver with our compliments on a job well done:
$0.25[] $0.50[] $1.00[] $2[] (swipe down for more options)

$2.25[] $2.50[] $3.00[] $3.17 (swipe down for more options)

$3.25[] a kitten[] $3.50[] $3.75 (swipe down for more options)

$4.00[] $4.52[] an ice cream cone[]

Are you sure? Wouldn't you rather send your driver a nice ice cream cone?
YES[] NO[]​
Ok, now, please enter your password so we know that it's you and not just your sister using your phone to send a tip to her cute Uber-Driver, now boyfriend:

__________

Now re-enter your password for verification purposes:

__________

Do you need more time to think about this?
YES[] NO[]​
Do you even remember taking this trip?
YES NO[]​
Ok then, we're ready...
Are you absolutely certain about the kitten? (kittens need love, too)
YES[] NO[]​
We don't remember what you are trying to do... do you?
YES[] ___________ NO[]​
Oh, wait - we were talking TIPS, right?
YES[] NO[]​
Great!
Here's Your *UBER TIP OF THE DAY*:
When trying to get an Uber ride in a surge zone, just wait a few minutes for the surge to disappear - or try walking a few blocks to get out of the surge zone before submitting your request!​


----------



## TNCMinWage

u-Boat said:


> Riders generally DO NOT TIP. An in-app tip option is a nice gesture and might lead to a few extra bucks here and there, but it won't change the non-tipping culture uBer has created. Riders have been taught for years that there's no need to tip. So they won't. Raise the rates or let me set my own and I'll start driving again.


Totally disagree with you on this. We've had tipping available on our ride shares here the past year plus and pax use it. I even got a $20 tip from a cheap Uber passenger visiting here from one of your cities (btw I completely educated him and several other tourists on how drivers are exploited by Uber, they have no idea. I whip them into shape and send them back to your cities- you can thank me later, but pls educate these cheap pax on your turf). I'd say I get an additional 10%-15% in tip revs. It may take a little bit longer for Uber-conditioned to be cheap pax to start tipping you, but I guarantee you they will and it will be more than a few bucks.


----------



## UberHammer

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm imagining how tipping will be implemented in the Uber Rider App:
> 
> Now that you've rated your ride, did you know that you can now send a tip to your driver right through the app?
> YES[] NO[]​Great... so what do you think, does your driver deserve a tip?
> YES[] NO[]​
> OK! Tell us how much you'd like to tip your driver and then we'll collect the tip from you and send it to your driver with our compliments on a job well done:
> $0.25[] $0.50[] $1.00[] $2[] (swipe down for more options)
> 
> $2.25[] $2.50[] $3.00[] $3.17 (swipe down for more options)
> 
> $3.25[] a kitten[] $3.50[] $3.75 (swipe down for more options)
> 
> $4.00[] $4.52[] an ice cream cone[]
> 
> Are you sure? Wouldn't you rather send your driver a nice ice cream cone?
> YES[] NO[]​
> Ok, now, please enter your password so we know that it's you and not just your sister using your phone to send a tip to her cute Uber-Driver, now boyfriend:
> 
> __________
> 
> Now re-enter your password for verification purposes:
> 
> __________
> 
> Do you need more time to think about this?
> YES[] NO[]​
> Do you even remember taking this trip?
> YES NO[]​
> Ok then, we're ready...
> Are you absolutely certain about the kitten? (kittens need love, too)
> YES[] NO[]​
> We don't remember what you are trying to do... do you?
> YES[] ___________ NO[]​


By all intents and purposes, this IS a tip feature.

It is also very consistent with Uber app functionality.


----------



## TNCMinWage

Thebiggestscam said:


> You guys getting your hopes up for nothing because nobody freaking tips and this is coming from a 5star driver so stop acting like your going to get a crap load of money when you'll barely see any additional income


You are totally incorrect. Maybe _you _personally won't get any tips, but I've been getting plenty of them (just not on Uber but Uber pax will adapt).


----------



## Chauffeur_James

If you search Uber Tipping on twitter all the Pax are freaking out about this option, and how horrible it is. The funniest ones are people saying they are going back to a cab because of this. So you're going to pay 3 times the price because you don't want to throw a couple bucks to the driver lol


----------



## steveK2016

Certain Judgment said:


> If TK really cared two spits about the driver and had anything to do with these changes then why did he treat that Uber black driver like dirt on camera? If these changes were in the works you would think he would have reassured the driver that good things were coming in the near future rather than just telling him he needed to take care of his own shiznit.


While TK was very brash and generally rude, he was drunk after all, he wasn't necessarily wrong. Lyft came on the scene and their first attack was to be the economical, user friendly, hipster ride share while Uber was still in the black car mentality. There was a race to the bottom, there is no doubt about that but as an independent contractor and one who apparently invested 100k into something (he said he was 100k in debt right, the driver?) that's his own decisions to make and live with. No one forced him to invest any amount. He made that choice. Many people around the country and world make investments that end up going bust, why is an Uber driver excused from bad decisions just because we can call Uber and Travis evil?


----------



## Kalee

DRider85 said:


> No more crying!!!! All smilie faces now. We have been heard.


You are kidding - right?


----------



## Certain Judgment

Chauffeur_James said:


> If you search Uber Tipping on twitter all the Pax are freaking out about this option, and how horrible it is. The funniest ones are people saying they are going back to a cab because of this. So you're going to pay 3 times the price because you don't want to throw a couple bucks to the driver lol


It's true. I just searched Twitter. What I saw was a culture of cheap bastards complaining about even having a tip feature. Thanks TK, you did build that!


----------



## Kalee

Look guys, Uber worked very hard for many years to be as rotten towards the drivers and to screw them at every turn possible.
Do NOT ... I repeat ... DO NOT let yourselves believe Uber is about to have a love fest with the drivers overnight. 
For each new offering from Uber, there has to be something behind it or something in it for Uber.
Make sure you read between the lines.

For example, #3 offering:
"No More Unpaid Wait-times
You will earn a per-minute rate if you wait for a rider, starting 2 minutes after arrival."

So you can bet what this really means is there will be no more cancelling at the 5 minute mark and taking the $5 cancel fee.
What Uber REALLY means is that the trip will automatically start 2 minutes after arriving, hence held hostage and earning 12¢ per minute until the pax finally comes out.

LOL. Old UBER shenanigans still in the works to screw the drivers


----------



## Hagong

Wasnt NY moving to mandate tipping for TNC drivers? Uber knew it was inevitable and other states would follow. So rather than be forced to allow tipping, they'd rather take credit for it by finally adding it in-app


----------



## Kalee

swingset said:


> I'm not going to crap on this. It's a positive move that shows that feedback and pressure works to affect change.
> 
> Be thankful for these voluntary positive changes, they're mostly good for drivers. As someone with 25+ years in the GCC/IBT, a good number of those years as a steward, let me guarantee you that even a unionized workforce of skilled employees doesn't walk away from negotiations with what they want, ever. It's always a compromise and incremental deal.


All these fictitious offerings from Uber are nothing more than a sign that they are now in 'desperation to survive' mode


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

steveK2016 said:


> While TK was very brash and generally rude, he was drunk after all, he wasn't necessarily wrong. Lyft came on the scene and their first attack was to be the economical, user friendly, hipster ride share while Uber was still in the black car mentality. There was a race to the bottom, there is no doubt about that but as an independent contractor and one who apparently invested 100k into something (he said he was 100k in debt right, the driver?) that's his own decisions to make and live with. No one forced him to invest any amount. He made that choice. Many people around the country and world make investments that end up going bust, why is an Uber driver excused from bad decisions just because we can call Uber and Travis evil?


yeah - to a point. But someone investing 100K to drive Uber was based on the terms in place at that time... then Uber dropped the earnings potential of that driver three times in 2 years. That wasn't part of the bargain.



Hagong said:


> Wasnt NY moving to mandate tipping for TNC drivers? Uber knew it was inevitable and other states would follow. So rather than be forced to allow tipping, they'd rather take credit for it by finally adding it in-app


Not NY - NYC. But you're right - it was a battle they knew they couldn't win and would be slaughtered by the media and investors and drivers if they implemented a tip option in one city but not all cities.


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> If you search Uber Tipping on twitter all the Pax are freaking out about this option, and how horrible it is. The funniest ones are people saying they are going back to a cab because of this. So you're going to pay 3 times the price because you don't want to throw a couple bucks to the driver lol


Many are worried about their ratings if they don't tip. Little do they know this already exist in the Uber world!


----------



## Elephant

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually am a driver, but by all means do not believe me, simply because I hate tips, I have nothing to prove to you and it is no skin of my back if you do not believe me.


 If you don't want tip you can contact customer service and they can remove tipping option from your app.


----------



## touberornottouber

I applaud Uber for finally at least making somewhat of an effort to make the driving experience better. I have to say that this helps a little bit.


----------



## steveK2016

Michael - Cleveland said:


> yeah - to a point. But someone investing 100K to drive Uber was based on the terms in place at that time... then Uber dropped the earnings potential of that driver three times in 2 years. That wasn't part of the bargain.
> 
> Not NY - NYC. But you're right - it was a battle they knew they couldn't win and would be slaughtered by the media and investors and drivers if they implemented a tip option in one city but not all cities.


Earnings change all the time. People get demoted, prices get inflated, jobs are lost, investments are squandered.

This happens on a daily basis to people all across the country and world, again, why does the Uber driver get a pass to scapegoat on Uber?

Bargain? When was there a bargain or negotiation or contract that Uber said they wouldn't drop rates?


----------



## touberornottouber

Another thing to keep in mind about them adding tipping to the app is that it also provides a hint to the passenger that "Hey, you can tip your driver" instead of the previous "tips are already included, you tip taxi drivers but not your Uber driver"

I expect this to also increase cash tips too.


----------



## Veju

I wish they had percentages instead of a measly $1, $2. How about 10%, 15%, 20%, Custom?


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Announced today at Uber driver meeting at Greenlight hub:
> 
> ** In-App Tipping is being rolled out starting today*
> Effective immediately in three cities and coming to a driver app near you over the next few months as Uber monitors the initial cities for problems and gets them corrected.
> 
> Uber email:
> "Tipping is available in *Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston as of today*. We're starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders. We'll be adding more cities over the next few weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July 2017. Of course, Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips."
> 
> *Uber website notification*​ ​
> *Also Announced Today:*
> 
> ** Optional DRIVER INJURY PROTECTION/Insurance Coverage*
> Uber will be offering personal injury protection coverage through AON to all drivers. Drivers can Opt-In to the coverage. Uber will raise all FARES by approximately $0.03 - $0.04/mile to cover the cost of the coverage. If you do not opt-in, driver driver will be paid the additional 3 or 4 cents (less Uber fee, of course).​
> ** DESTINATION FILTER will be available in all US markets.*
> Instead of driving home at the end of your driving day, you can set a 'filter' that will try to hook you up with a rider going in the same direction as you pre-set in the app. You get 2 uses of the destination filter in each 24 hour period.​
> ** CANCELLATION FEE POLICY UPDATED*
> A Rider now has 2 minutes to cancel a ride without penalty. If you have driven more than 2 minutes to the pick-up and the rider cancels, you will get paid a cancellation fee.​
> ** PAID WATING TIME ADDED*
> If you wait more than 2 minutes for a rider to show-up after you have arrived, you will begin earning the 'time' charge in effect in your market - *including the surge multiplier*, if it was in effect at the time the rider made the request.​
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/20/technology/business/uber-adds-tipping/index.html
> *Uber is (finally) rolling out tipping*
> CNN Money by Sara Ashley O'Brien June 20, 2017: 2:17 PM ET
> 
> *Uber wants to make amends with drivers.*
> On Tuesday, the company said it will introduce tipping for drivers, something the company has strongly objected to in the past. The $68 billion startup has been roiled by a series of crises in recent months, ranging from sexual harassment allegations to an executive exodus, to a video surfacing of CEO Travis Kalanick arguing with his Uber driver.
> 
> Tuesday's move could be part of its cleanup effort. Uber cofounder and chairman Garrett Camp spoke out about the company's recent scandals, and its contentious relationship with drivers, on Tuesday.
> 
> "A friend recently asked me, 'What went wrong?' and the answer is that we had not listened well enough to those who got us here ... our team and especially our drivers," wrote Camp in a Medium post titled "Uber's path forward."
> 
> The post comes one week after Kalanick stepped aside from his CEO duties indefinitely. Kalanick is also mourning the loss of his mother, who tragically passed away in a boating accident last month.
> 
> On Tuesday, Uber launched a campaign called "180 Days of Change," pledging to make improvements for the next six months. The first set of changes had to do with driver earnings, and at the top of that list was the option for tipping. It will roll out on Tuesday in Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston and expected to expand to all U.S. cities by the end of July.
> 
> While Lyft has supported tipping since its early days, Uber has repeatedly refused to include this option, citing a "hassle-free" experience that's better for drivers and riders.
> 
> "I've always been frustrated by Uber's lack of empathy toward drivers, and although this won't shift the perception overnight, it is a big step in the right direction," wrote Harry Campbell, who runs a popular blog.
> 
> "Cuts to driver pay across the ride-hail industry have made tipping income more important than ever," said Jim Conigliaro Jr, founder of the Independent Drivers Guild, which had been pushing Uber to make the change.
> 
> In addition to tipping, Uber also announced a series of changes to how drivers are earning money, including shortening the free cancellation period from five minutes to two.
> 
> Camp said that while all companies have growing pains, Uber's were "much more serious" because of how fast the company grew. "We must update our core values, listen better to employees and riders, and prioritize our drivers," he wrote.
> 
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/2017/06/20/us/ap-us-uber-driving-down-a-new-road.html
> *Uber Allows Riders to Tip Drivers via App, Matching Lyft*
> The New York Times June 20 2017 by The Associated Press
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO - Uber is enabling passengers to tip its U.S. drivers with a tap on its ride-hailing app for the first time, part of a push to recast itself as a company with a conscience and a heart.
> 
> Besides the built-in tipping announced Tuesday, Uber is giving drivers an opportunity to make more money in other ways too.
> 
> Riders will be charged by the minute if they keep an Uber car waiting for more than two minutes. Uber also is reducing the time riders have to cancel a ride to avoid being slapped with a $5 fee from five minutes to two minutes after summoning a driver.
> 
> Uber won't take any of the tip money. The San Francisco company will continue to collect part of ride-cancellation fees, as well as the waiting-time charges.
> 
> The tipping option, long available in the app of rival Lyft, will start Tuesday in Seattle, Houston and Minneapolis. Uber wants it to be in all U.S. cities by the end of July. The other features will roll out in August.
> 
> [read full article _HERE_ ]


There's a sucker born every minute... and an uber driver created every second to replace the suckers.


----------



## RynoHawk

Veju said:


> I wish they had percentages instead of a measly $1, $2. How about 10%, 15%, 20%, Custom?


20% of $5 is a buck.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

JimS said:


> Well, there goes Lyft.


Don't count on that. Uber has already done more damage than can be repaired with bones tossed to the dogs. Billions lost and squandered will never be recouped. Uber's top finance guy didn't jump ship because his corner office was too small.


----------



## NC252

It's against Travis religion to treat ***** fairly, when he come back rates will be cut to ¢15 a mile.....

I have heard 3 different pax tell me that there was already a tip option in the app....


----------



## Certain Judgment

NC252 said:


> It's against Travis religion to treat ***** fairly, when he come back rates will be cut to ¢15 a mile.....
> 
> I have heard 3 different pax tell me that there was already a tip option in the app....


They erroneously think that the gratuity percentage applied to Uber Taxi is applied to Uber X as well. They are wrong and you need to educate them.


----------



## NapsterSA

steveK2016 said:


> The biggest plus is that if they're going to put inapp tipping, they'll hopefully remove so much negative reinforcement against it such as "Tips are not necessary" or "no need to tip" and just leave it as "Tip are appreciated"


I have been saying all along that if they would just change that wording and also take steps to clarify the issue with riders, it would be fine, in-app tipping option or not. I've had decent success with my tip jar, but it's obvious that riders are conflicted mainly due to the anti-tipping conditioning resulting from the message Uber has been putting out. I've had many passengers who sincerely believed they were absolutely not supposed to tip and even some who thought I would be punished by Uber for accepting tips.

Today's announcement will at least send a clearer message to Uber customers that it really IS okay to tip... in whatever form, and maybe will serve as positive reinforcement to those who are inclined to do so. The news release is getting tons of major media publicity.


----------



## TNCMinWage

Certain Judgment said:


> It's true. I just searched Twitter. What I saw was a culture of cheap bastards complaining about even having a tip feature. Thanks TK, you did build that!


I'm not a twitter user, but are any of the drivers chiming in on twitter, lambasting these cheap bastards about how much they are saving on a taxi while we get s***???


----------



## Elephant

Let's see how much can we make extra from 1455 pax.


----------



## Certain Judgment

TNCMinWage said:


> I'm not a twitter user, but are any of the drivers chiming in on twitter, lambasting these cheap bastards about how much they are saving on a taxi while we get s***???


I'm not on Twitter but I thought about creating a Twitter account just for that purpose.


----------



## SpecialK8

Veju said:


> I wish they had percentages instead of a measly $1, $2. How about 10%, 15%, 20%, Custom?


This was brought up earlier in the thread but a great point was made... do you really want a 40 cent tip on 30-40 percent of your rides rather than $1? Here in Columbus, it would take a $10 fare before you would break even on the lowest amount ($1 tip). About 75 or 80 percent of my rides are under $10.

The math definitely supports the aggregate tip amounts being a far better option than percentages.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> Many are worried about their ratings if they don't tip. Little do they know this already exist in the Uber world!


I've replied to a few tweets to inform them it already happens and in app tipping will actually probably help their rating because we have to rate before we would ever get to see their tip

I think this was a bad move to want in app tipping. I was getting $100 a week in tips, I have a feeling this number is going to plummet, especially since their email shows the main options are going to be $1, $2 (which is highlighted as the best option in the user email.) and $5. I know they can click an option and add more, but most won't. It's rare to even get a $5 on Lyft. Notice they didn't show this same screenshot in the driver email.


----------



## NapsterSA

Just don't opt in an keep accepting cash tips. I'm considering doing the same.


----------



## ng4ever

Finally!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually am a driver, but by all means do not believe me, simply because I hate tips, I have nothing to prove to you and it is no skin of my back if you do not believe me.


Well Uber gives you an option then. You can choose not to allow tips! There you go!


----------



## Grahamcracker

Uberfunitis said:


> low rate people who have obnoxious tip signs


So, basically your saying people who put effort into trying to make more money should be fired?

Because all seasoned driver's know that anything below 5 star's puts that driver's lively hood at risk.

If you don't like the idea of tipping, it's simple, don't tip.

Did you get from point A to point B in a safe, efficient and timely manner? Yes.

What is the driver hurting by trying to make a little extra money? What is soo bad about indirectly requesting a tip that you basically feels he/she should be fired?

If you don't tip, don't tip. It's not like you get deactivated for low rating as a pax.

If you feel a driver rates you low because you didn't tip, then by all means, rate them low.

You shouldn't rate a driver low because he/she has a tip sign. Your basically saying that driver should be fired for trying to make a honest living.

What does that say about you?


----------



## El Cemento

Cableguynoe said:


> Well if a 5 star driver says so, then it must be true.


I was a 5 star driver once!
Had the world by the tail!
I was all-knowing and all-powerful.
But then came day 2...



swingset said:


> I'm not going to crap on this. It's a positive move that shows that feedback and pressure works to affect change.
> 
> Be thankful for these voluntary positive changes, they're mostly good for drivers. As someone with 25+ years in the GCC/IBT, a good number of those years as a steward, let me guarantee you that even a unionized workforce of skilled employees doesn't walk away from negotiations with what they want, ever. It's always a compromise and incremental deal.


Amen to this! I concur.
Well put!


----------



## Certain Judgment

I started a Twitter account just to highlight this Uber Tip thing. Look me up: Rideshare Educator @RS_Educator


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

steveK2016 said:


> Earnings change all the time. People get demoted, prices get inflated, jobs are lost, investments are squandered.
> 
> This happens on a daily basis to people all across the country and world, again, why does the Uber driver get a pass to scapegoat on Uber?
> 
> Bargain? When was there a bargain or negotiation or contract that Uber said they wouldn't drop rates?


Everything you say is correct. That doesn't make it right.
Uber said "Come drive for us - we'll even lease you a car at $1,200/mo - but you can earn $96,000/yr"
Then after you've made the investment, they made it impossible to make the earnings.


----------



## WaveRunner1

BurgerTiime said:


> Super low driver retention. Unhappy drivers on Uber VS Lyft. But let's not forget the "data" that shows it's not needed, lol. Lies. Hopefully it's permanent and doenst go back to Hell if Travis returns.


Haven't you heard? Lord Travis has been toppled. He was forced to resign AKA fired Tuesday night by the board. Uber's larger investors demanded he resign for good. The Uber Kingdom is on the brink of collapse on a managerial level.


----------



## djnsmith7

Some folks are acting like we won the lottery with the tip feature being added. How exactly does an extra $200 a month translate into winning the lottery?


----------



## WaveRunner1

djnsmith7 said:


> Some folks are acting like we won the lottery with the tip feature being added. How exactly does an extra $200 a month translate into winning the lottery?


Most people won't tip. I know for a fact majority of Pool passenger won't. What I thought would be best is if Uber paid drivers based on what they charge the passenger instead of Uber robbing the difference in the upfront fare scam. That would be a welcome start.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

WaveRunner1 said:


> Haven't you heard? Lord Travis has been toppled. He was forced to resign AKA fired Tuesday night by the board. Uber's larger investors demanded he resign for good. The Uber Kingdom is on the brink of collapse on a managerial level.


You need to stop posting that fake news BS.

EDIT.... WOW - *I stand corrected - I was wrong!* ... never thought I'd see the day he'd resign as CEO (and am doing a 'happy dance' to celebrate)

It takes a LOT to force someone with the majority of voting rights in the company (confirmed in the MY Times article) to give up a CEO position. Now, if they can just convince him to listen to other board members!

'on the brink of managerial collapse' ? They fell off that cliff a while ago.


----------



## El Cemento

djnsmith7 said:


> Some folks are acting like we won the lottery with the tip feature being added. How exactly does an extra $200 a month translate into winning the lottery?


If this equates to $200 extra a month, I am breaking out the party hat!


----------



## WaveRunner1

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You need to stop posting that fake news BS.


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/21/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick.html

"Earlier on Tuesday, five of Uber's major investors demanded that the chief executive resign immediately. The investors included one of Uber's biggest shareholders, the venture capital firm Benchmark, which has one of its partners, Bill Gurley, on Uber's board. The investors made their demand for Mr. Kalanick to step down in a letter delivered to the chief executive while he was in Chicago, said the people with knowledge of the situation."

"Mr. Kalanick's exit came under pressure after hours of drama involving Uber's investors, according to two people with knowledge of the situation, who asked to remain anonymous because the details are confidential."

This isn't part of the temporary leave. This is permanent. He's been effectively fired Tuesday night. They gave him some dignity by "resigning" but we all know what it is.


----------



## El Cemento

WaveRunner1 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/21/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick.html
> 
> "Earlier on Tuesday, five of Uber's major investors demanded that the chief executive resign immediately. The investors included one of Uber's biggest shareholders, the venture capital firm Benchmark, which has one of its partners, Bill Gurley, on Uber's board. The investors made their demand for Mr. Kalanick to step down in a letter delivered to the chief executive while he was in Chicago, said the people with knowledge of the situation."
> 
> "Mr. Kalanick's exit came under pressure after hours of drama involving Uber's investors, according to two people with knowledge of the situation, who asked to remain anonymous because the details are confidential."
> 
> This isn't part of the temporary leave. This is permanent. He's been effectively fired Tuesday night. They gave him some dignity by "resigning" but we all know what it is.


Wow.


----------



## itsablackmarket

He had it coming. You reap what you sow.


----------



## tootsie

Hagong said:


> Wasnt NY moving to mandate tipping for TNC drivers? Uber knew it was inevitable and other states would follow. So rather than be forced to allow tipping, they'd rather take credit for it by finally adding it in-app


I think Houston was a test city for the tip option since Lyft just returned here. They also changed the rate from 28 to 25 if you didn't fall under 20%.


----------



## TNCMinWage

SpecialK8 said:


> This was brought up earlier in the thread but a great point was made... do you really want a 40 cent tip on 30-40 percent of your rides rather than $1? Here in Columbus, it would take a $10 fare before you would break even on the lowest amount ($1 tip). About 75 or 80 percent of my rides are under $10.
> 
> The math definitely supports the aggregate tip amounts being a far better option than percentages.


I believe that Lyft is introducing a higher set of fixed options $2, $5, $10 on higher fares (plus they still have the custom amount option). Presumably Uber will follow suit, sometime over their next magical 180 days...


----------



## Uberfunitis

Grahamcracker said:


> So, basically your saying people who put effort into trying to make more money should be fired?
> 
> Because all seasoned driver's know that anything below 5 star's puts that driver's lively hood at risk.
> 
> If you don't like the idea of tipping, it's simple, don't tip.
> 
> Did you get from point A to point B in a safe, efficient and timely manner? Yes.
> 
> What is the driver hurting by trying to make a little extra money? What is soo bad about indirectly requesting a tip that you basically feels he/she should be fired?
> 
> If you don't tip, don't tip. It's not like you get deactivated for low rating as a pax.
> 
> If you feel a driver rates you low because you didn't tip, then by all means, rate them low.
> 
> You shouldn't rate a driver low because he/she has a tip sign. Your basically saying that driver should be fired for trying to make a honest living.
> 
> What does that say about you?


It says that I give a one as an indication that I did not enjoy the service and would like to never have a ride from that person again. If I am alone in that thought than nothing happens but if others agree....


----------



## Buddybob

DexNex said:


> I got $400 in tips last week. So change your game.


Yes 5star, change your game. Since putting a sign in my car, I'm averaging $100 - $150 per week.


----------



## rogue183

Hope they accept BTC and other cryptocurrency tips!


----------



## Buddybob

Uberfunitis said:


> If I am not going to visit that restaurant or bar again you can bet your bottom dollar that I will not tip aka bribe someone to do their job and not do crap to my food.
> 
> I am willing to pay the lowest price I can find for a service that meets or exceeds my requirements not a cent more.
> 
> As for family it depends if it is to help and it is a one off event than sure I will, but I will not be a piggybank for anyone including family.
> 
> They are not suggesting that you tip only offering an option if you so choose, and no I do not choose to take them up on that option. I will continue to ride with Uber and continue not tipping nothing has changed other than I have an option to put the tip on my credit card, an option I will decline.





Uberfunitis said:


> I actually am a driver, but by all means do not believe me, simply because I hate tips, I have nothing to prove to you and it is no skin of my back if you do not believe me.


My guess is You hate tips because you hate TIPPING.


----------



## NapsterSA

SpecialK8 said:


> This was brought up earlier in the thread but a great point was made... do you really want a 40 cent tip on 30-40 percent of your rides rather than $1? Here in Columbus, it would take a $10 fare before you would break even on the lowest amount ($1 tip). About 75 or 80 percent of my rides are under $10.
> 
> The math definitely supports the aggregate tip amounts being a far better option than percentages.


Right ...and also don't forget there are lots of people who suck at math.


----------



## JimS

So, here in Savannah, the prices went up 6¢/mi on all platforms! Woo hoo! Only, the driver's pay hasn't increased....


----------



## Lelekm

JimS said:


> So, here in Savannah, the prices went up 6¢/mi on all platforms! Woo hoo! Only, the driver's pay hasn't increased....


You might want to calculate what you get per mile starting today. In Houston the rates went up 6 cents also, and I did the math this morning to see that per mile we are getting the extra 6 cents (minus their percentage cut, of course). They're removed the payout-per-mile calculation in the fare details, but if you calculate it yourself, I would expect you'll see that the rates went up for both pax and drivers.


----------



## baymatt

Gordon S. said:


> Just got this email myself. I'm curious how the tipping will work, and how many will use it. I suspect Uber will record the tips and submit it on tax forms, too. I like the 2 min cancellation window. Wonder if we can now cancel on pax after arriving at the spot and they don't show in 2 minutes.


why cancel when you can just keep waiting while you ping a lyft and get paid by UBER?


----------



## Grahamcracker

Uberfunitis said:


> It says that I give a one as an indication that I did not enjoy the service and would like to never have a ride from that person again. If I am alone in that thought than nothing happens but if others agree....


Still, doesn't change anything. I am aware of your rights as a "rider". It's not likely the driver will be deactivated over your low rating alone but it doesn't make your actions any less petty.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

WaveRunner1 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/21/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick.html
> 
> "Earlier on Tuesday, five of Uber's major investors demanded that the chief executive resign immediately. The investors included one of Uber's biggest shareholders, the venture capital firm Benchmark, which has one of its partners, Bill Gurley, on Uber's board. The investors made their demand for Mr. Kalanick to step down in a letter delivered to the chief executive while he was in Chicago, said the people with knowledge of the situation."
> 
> "Mr. Kalanick's exit came under pressure after hours of drama involving Uber's investors, according to two people with knowledge of the situation, who asked to remain anonymous because the details are confidential."
> 
> This isn't part of the temporary leave. This is permanent. He's been effectively fired Tuesday night. They gave him some dignity by "resigning" but we all know what it is.


WOW - *I stand corrected - I was wrong!* ... never thought I'd see the day he'd resign as CEO (and am doing a 'happy dance' to celebrate)

It takes a LOT to force someone with the majority of voting rights in the company (confirmed in the MY Times article) to give up a CEO position. Now, if they can just convince him to listen to other board members!



itsablackmarket said:


> He had it coming. You reap what you sow.


He's 'reaping' controlling votes of shareholders and about 10% of a company that has a valuation of $68 billion. 
I'm sure he's just devastated.


----------



## itsablackmarket

They probably had a huge fight yesterday after the team decided to allow tipping in his absence, and then used that disagreement as a platform to vent about other complaints they had about him as a CEO, and finally ask of him their real wishes, to step down.


----------



## JimS

I'm not really one to jump on the "Ding Dong The TK's Dead" bandwagon. If it wasn't for his arrogance, his narcissism, and yes, his vision, none of use would be making this extra coin every week. What he did was revolutionize the transportation system. He was being attacked from competitors since the very beginning and had to grow fast to get the market share and the stability we now almost enjoy.

Yes, he failed as a human being, but you cannot deny his vision.



itsablackmarket said:


> They probably had a huge fight yesterday after the team decided to allow tipping in his absence, and then used that disagreement as a platform to vent about other complaints they had about him as a CEO, and finally ask of him their real wishes, to step down.


Would have LOVED to have been on an FISA wiretap on HIS phone... (Yes, I know "F" stands for "foreign". ROFLOL)


----------



## Gander36

I suspect that tipping will be more frequent, but no boon to drivers. In the daytime, as cheap as Uber is, it's still costly for someone that's in a situation where they must use Uber frequently. They may not be able to afford tipping or may not want to do it as a company expense. At night, the barhoppers these days don't even tip for a drink, so believing they will do it much post-ride is overly optimistic.

That said, I'm glad they have the option nonetheless.


----------



## More Cowbell

I'm a Houston driver. What's not so obvious, nor did Uber announce, is they also raised mileage rates .06 on all platforms.

They changed the fare itemization, so you need to break out a calculator to confirm it. But it's there, Mondays was .87, now .93 for uberX before commission cut in the Houston market. Many Houston drivers haven't realized it yet.

Tips + higher rates + Travis resigning = win.


----------



## JimS

More Cowbell said:


> I'm a Houston driver. What's not so obvious, nor did Uber announce, is they also raised mileage rates .06 on all platforms.


Sure they did:


> *Optional DRIVER INJURY PROTECTION/Insurance Coverage*
> Uber will be offering personal injury protection coverage through AON to all drivers. Drivers can Opt-In to the coverage. Uber will raise all FARES by approximately $0.03 - $0.04/mile to cover the cost of the coverage. If you do not opt-in, driver driver will be paid the additional 3 or 4 cents (less Uber fee, of course).


Raised the rates even higher than the cost of the new bodily injury coverage.


----------



## More Cowbell

Ah, in the details I didn't read. Thanks.


----------



## El Cemento

I've been getting more tips anyway, maybe I'm getting better maybe I'm getting lucky, but I have no doubt this move will increase tips overall. So many of my passengers have asked and inquired and seemed confused about the whole process. Now there's no excuse, no loose bills hanging around, doesn't matter it's in the app.
This is just a good move.
I hope it will result in more respect for drivers, we are service workers, and first and foremost we are human beings.


----------



## SpecialK8

NapsterSA said:


> Right ...and also don't forget there are lots of people who suck at math.


That's why we're here to educate and inform hahaha


----------



## hijinxu

u-Boat said:


> Tips are for tools. Let drivers establish their own worth by setting their own rates.
> 
> uBer raises commission? drivers raise rates.
> uBer raises booking fee? drivers raise rates.
> uber raises any new BS fee or scheme to increase their cut? drivers raise rates.
> 
> Drivers need a line of defense against exploitation. Tips and surge pricing ain't it.


How about the passengers set the rates?
There would be a minimum of course and you would know the /Mile rate when you accept or not.
Then they could add something like..
"You've selected .90 a mile. A closer driver is willing to take $1.25 a mile. Would you prefer the quicker ride?'


----------



## SpecialK8

hijinxu said:


> How about the passengers set the rates?
> There would be a minimum of course and you would know the /Mile rate when you accept or not.
> Then they could add something like..
> "You've selected .90 a mile. A closer driver is willing to take $1.25 a mile. Would you prefer the quicker ride?'


No reason to let the passengers do this. The market would dictate itself.

Each driver could set his mileage/minute rates and the system would recognize the total estimated fare based on a set destination. The passenger could then choose between the convenience of the closest driver to his or her area, the rating of the driver or they could opt for a longer wait but a cheaper ride.

Then you truly would have independent contractors who set their own rates and the system would weed out drivers who are charging too much. Surge could still be applied to all drivers in times of great demand based on their individual rates if it's necessary to get more options on the road at a given time (although I suspect with drivers setting their rates, this wouldn't be as much of an issue and might not be necessary).

Anyhow, I for one appreciate the addition of tips. It's a step in the right direction. I'm OK with Uber setting rates although I do believe if they truly want free of collusion and employee lawsuits, drivers setting rates with the passenger's ability to choose a driver would help significantly.


----------



## Golfer48625

steveK2016 said:


> Nooooo! Where are my badges?! How will I earn more badges?!?!


"Badges, we don't need no stinking badges..."


----------



## steveK2016

Golfer48625 said:


> "Badges, we don't need no stinking badges..."


#WhereAreMyBadgesUberAngryFaceEmote


----------



## Grahamcracker

steveK2016 said:


> #WhereAreMyBadgesUberAngryFaceEmote


Ikr, badges always made me feel warm and fuzzy inside. Stupid tipping option replace my happy badges. I will one star any pax who leaves a tip.


----------



## Uberchick101

Thebiggestscam said:


> You guys getting your hopes up for nothing because nobody freaking tips and this is coming from a 5star driver so stop acting like your going to get a crap load of money when you'll barely see any additional income


Honestly,

It depends on what city your in and your level of service you provide because I'm in Las Vegas and I get cash tips all day on uber and I get an average of $3 per trip tip on lyft.


----------



## Veronicaphone951

Uberfunitis said:


> My bet is that if they do that kind of stuff they will quickly cut it back as they realize that people still don't tip even with the option in the app.
> 
> Just because you want something and would like it does not mean that everyone does. I find tipping unprofessional and hate the whole concept. It is not the best constant motivator for good service. I mean just look at restaurants now they expect tips even for bad service, the tip has little to no impact on your service except if you don't tip they screw with your food.


That's because people nowadays have the "everyone gets a trophy" mentality. Tipping should be for good service not bad service.


----------



## Uberchampion

So. Has anyone received any tips yet?


----------



## Danny3xd

steveK2016 said:


> Nooooo! Where are my badges?! How will I earn more badges?!?!


LoL, Steve.


----------



## Buddybob

Since putting a sign in my UberBlack/Suburban I'm getting $30 - $50 per day. People (especially tourists) are more than happy to tip once they find that tips are not included.
My experience is business types hardly ever tip, sign or no sign. Go figure!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

JimS said:


> Sure they did:
> 
> Raised the rates even higher than the cost of the new bodily injury coverage.


Yep, Uber has to be profitting or they wouldn't be offering this.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Announced today at Uber driver meeting at Greenlight hub:
> 
> ** In-App Tipping is being rolled out starting today*
> Effective immediately in three cities and coming to a driver app near you over the next few months as Uber monitors the initial cities for problems and gets them corrected.
> 
> Uber email:
> "Tipping is available in *Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston as of today*. We're starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders. We'll be adding more cities over the next few weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July 2017. Of course, Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips."
> 
> *Uber website notification*​ ​
> *Also Announced Today:*
> 
> ** Optional DRIVER INJURY PROTECTION/Insurance Coverage*
> Uber will be offering personal injury protection coverage through AON to all drivers. Drivers can Opt-In to the coverage. Uber will raise all FARES by approximately $0.03 - $0.04/mile to cover the cost of the coverage. If you do not opt-in, driver driver will be paid the additional 3 or 4 cents (less Uber fee, of course).​
> ** DESTINATION FILTER will be available in all US markets.*
> Instead of driving home at the end of your driving day, you can set a 'filter' that will try to hook you up with a rider going in the same direction as you pre-set in the app. You get 2 uses of the destination filter in each 24 hour period.​
> ** CANCELLATION FEE POLICY UPDATED*
> A Rider now has 2 minutes to cancel a ride without penalty. If you have driven more than 2 minutes to the pick-up and the rider cancels, you will get paid a cancellation fee.​
> ** PAID WATING TIME ADDED*
> If you wait more than 2 minutes for a rider to show-up after you have arrived, you will begin earning the 'time' charge in effect in your market - *including the surge multiplier*, if it was in effect at the time the rider made the request.​
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/20/technology/business/uber-adds-tipping/index.html
> *Uber is (finally) rolling out tipping*
> CNN Money by Sara Ashley O'Brien June 20, 2017: 2:17 PM ET
> 
> *Uber wants to make amends with drivers.*
> On Tuesday, the company said it will introduce tipping for drivers, something the company has strongly objected to in the past. The $68 billion startup has been roiled by a series of crises in recent months, ranging from sexual harassment allegations to an executive exodus, to a video surfacing of CEO Travis Kalanick arguing with his Uber driver.
> 
> Tuesday's move could be part of its cleanup effort. Uber cofounder and chairman Garrett Camp spoke out about the company's recent scandals, and its contentious relationship with drivers, on Tuesday.
> 
> "A friend recently asked me, 'What went wrong?' and the answer is that we had not listened well enough to those who got us here ... our team and especially our drivers," wrote Camp in a Medium post titled "Uber's path forward."
> 
> The post comes one week after Kalanick stepped aside from his CEO duties indefinitely. Kalanick is also mourning the loss of his mother, who tragically passed away in a boating accident last month.
> 
> On Tuesday, Uber launched a campaign called "180 Days of Change," pledging to make improvements for the next six months. The first set of changes had to do with driver earnings, and at the top of that list was the option for tipping. It will roll out on Tuesday in Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston and expected to expand to all U.S. cities by the end of July.
> 
> While Lyft has supported tipping since its early days, Uber has repeatedly refused to include this option, citing a "hassle-free" experience that's better for drivers and riders.
> 
> "I've always been frustrated by Uber's lack of empathy toward drivers, and although this won't shift the perception overnight, it is a big step in the right direction," wrote Harry Campbell, who runs a popular blog.
> 
> "Cuts to driver pay across the ride-hail industry have made tipping income more important than ever," said Jim Conigliaro Jr, founder of the Independent Drivers Guild, which had been pushing Uber to make the change.
> 
> In addition to tipping, Uber also announced a series of changes to how drivers are earning money, including shortening the free cancellation period from five minutes to two.
> 
> Camp said that while all companies have growing pains, Uber's were "much more serious" because of how fast the company grew. "We must update our core values, listen better to employees and riders, and prioritize our drivers," he wrote.
> 
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/2017/06/20/us/ap-us-uber-driving-down-a-new-road.html
> *Uber Allows Riders to Tip Drivers via App, Matching Lyft*
> The New York Times June 20 2017 by The Associated Press
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO - Uber is enabling passengers to tip its U.S. drivers with a tap on its ride-hailing app for the first time, part of a push to recast itself as a company with a conscience and a heart.
> 
> Besides the built-in tipping announced Tuesday, Uber is giving drivers an opportunity to make more money in other ways too.
> 
> Riders will be charged by the minute if they keep an Uber car waiting for more than two minutes. Uber also is reducing the time riders have to cancel a ride to avoid being slapped with a $5 fee from five minutes to two minutes after summoning a driver.
> 
> Uber won't take any of the tip money. The San Francisco company will continue to collect part of ride-cancellation fees, as well as the waiting-time charges.
> 
> The tipping option, long available in the app of rival Lyft, will start Tuesday in Seattle, Houston and Minneapolis. Uber wants it to be in all U.S. cities by the end of July. The other features will roll out in August.
> 
> [read full article _HERE_ ]


Travis Kalanick is raving mad somewhere because he thinks we might be able to pay rent with driving now. This is like his nightmare.

Also though, I think they are doing it in 3 cities so that they can make sure no one gets tipped too much. They will troubleshoot the app in these cities to make sure that when people tip, it's only one or two dollars a month.



steveK2016 said:


> The biggest plus is that if they're going to put inapp tipping, they'll hopefully remove so much negative reinforcement against it such as "Tips are not necessary" or "no need to tip" and just leave it as "Tip are appreciated"


I can't imagine them encouraging tipping, although Kalanick has been gone like a day and already they have made tons of progress. I'd bet a hundred bucks Kalanick stiffs his waiters all the time.


----------



## SpecialK8

I think Uber legitimately is onboard with tipping now. It's clear to me that one guy was the driving force behind some of the policies and Uber knows it has a major image problem and a major issue with its drivers. I don't think most of the people at Uber care about drivers making money with tips and now that Kalanick is out of the picture, you're going to see a legitimate attempt to repair things.

That's not to say everything Uber does is going to be about the driver, but I think allowing tipping and drivers making as much as they can from tips is a the least Uber knows it can do without having to take money from its own coffers.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

SpecialK8 said:


> I think Uber legitimately is onboard with tipping now. It's clear to me that one guy was the driving force behind some of the policies and Uber knows it has a major image problem and a major issue with its drivers. I don't think most of the people at Uber care about drivers making money with tips and now that Kalanick is out of the picture, you're going to see a legitimate attempt to repair things.
> 
> That's not to say everything Uber does is going to be about the driver, but I think allowing tipping and drivers making as much as they can from tips is a the least Uber knows it can do without having to take money from its own coffers.


Kalanick still owns most of the shares, and he will be choosing the CEO pretty much himself. The new CEO will be a puppet who hates drivers and loves low wage sweat shop pay just like Kalanick.


----------



## SpecialK8

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Kalanick still owns most of the shares, and he will be choosing the CEO pretty much himself. The new CEO will be a puppet who hates drivers and loves low wage sweat shop pay just like Kalanick.


The board literally just forced him out and you think he will be choosing the CEO and running things? That seems highly doubtful.

I think a lot of people fairly have some criticism with Uber, but there's really no logical reason why they would allow tipping and then try to suppress tips. It makes no sense. They're going to allow tipping and hope tipping does well because literally it costs them nothing to do so. It's a way to keep drivers happy without costing anything else. Travis will have nothing to do with that, his shares aside.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

SpecialK8 said:


> The board literally just forced him out and you think he will be choosing the CEO and running things? That seems highly doubtful.
> 
> I think a lot of people fairly have some criticism with Uber, but there's really no logical reason why they would allow tipping and then try to suppress tips. It makes no sense. They're going to allow tipping and hope tipping does well because literally it costs them nothing to do so. It's a way to keep drivers happy without costing anything else. Travis will have nothing to do with that, his shares aside.


In the article it said he owns more shares of the company than anybody, and that he will lead a team to choose the new CEO. So basically he owns the company, and is in charge of hiring a manager. It also said he would stay on as a consultant. Firing of Kalanick is just a PR stunt that basically changes nothing but makes people happy in the office and on the road.

Kalanick didn't allow tipping because tipping with taxi drivers (I was one.) could sometimes reach as much as 20 to 50 dollars a day, so he had no tipping to keep UBER drivers on the road. The less pay full time drivers got, the more they worked on the road.

Uber will discourage tipping as much as possible, however their goal is to seem like they want it so that the drivers will be happy. Just drive LYFT, they have tipping and I'm lucky to receive a few dollars a month. LYFT has the no tipping option appear first, which is probably what UBER will do.

UBER's tipping option will probably go like this

"Tipping is not nessacary but allowed"

Then it will go

"Add tip or no tip"

If you select tip

"Are you sure you want to tip?"

Customer selects yes

"Really? Are you sure?"

Customer selects yes

"It's really not nessacary, are you sure?"

Customer selects yes

"Wow! Thanks!"

Three tipping options appear.

25 cents 50 cents or 75 cents

"Please choose carefully"


----------



## SpecialK8

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> In the article it said he owns more shares of the company than anybody, and that he will lead a team to choose the new CEO. So basically he owns the company, and is in charge of hiring a manager. It also said he would stay on as a consultant. Firing of Kalanick is just a PR stunt that basically changes nothing but makes people happy in the office and on the road.
> 
> Kalanick didn't allow tipping because tipping with taxi drivers (I was one.) could sometimes reach as much as 20 to 50 dollars a day, so he had no tipping to keep UBER drivers on the road. The less pay full time drivers got, the more they worked on the road.
> 
> Uber will discourage tipping as much as possible, however their goal is to seem like they want it so that the drivers will be happy. Just drive LYFT, they have tipping and I'm lucky to receive a few dollars a month. LYFT has the no tipping option appear first, which is probably what UBER will do.
> 
> UBER's tipping option will probably go like this
> 
> "Tipping is not nessacary but allowed"


I believe some screenshots have already been posted of the tipping function and it's very straight forward. It's not hidden and there's not even a "no tip" option presented. Contrary to your assertion, Uber isn't trying to have some super secret tip suppression conspiracy here. Whatever strategy Kalanick had in the past is gone. Fact is Uber is losing a lot of drivers to Lyft and what they were doing isn't working. They know this is the only way to keep drivers on the road. You say they want to keep them driving... well that's why they're doing this. This is a better option than raising rates or giving a bigger percentage. This is their way of keeping drivers happy without giving up a bigger cut.

This isn't some sleight of hand here. This is the real deal. They know drivers are fleeing Uber and they have to make a legitimate attempt to give them something. They're going to allow tipping to be up front and out in the open. That's their goal here.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

SpecialK8 said:


> I believe some screenshots have already been posted of the tipping function and it's very straight forward. It's not hidden and there's not even a "no tip" option presented. Contrary to your assertion, Uber isn't trying to have some super secret tip suppression conspiracy here. Whatever strategy Kalanick had in the past is gone. Fact is Uber is losing a lot of drivers to Lyft and what they were doing isn't working. They know this is the only way to keep drivers on the road. You say they want to keep them driving... well that's why they're doing this. This is a better option than raising rates or giving a bigger percentage. This is their way of keeping drivers happy without giving up a bigger cut.
> 
> This isn't some sleight of hand here. This is the real deal. They know drivers are fleeing Uber and they have to make a legitimate attempt to give them something. They're going to allow tipping to be up front and out in the open. That's their goal here.


UBER is like Satan. If UBER was contracted out to run hell I wouldn't be surprised. They probably still wouldn't allow tipping.


----------



## Uruber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Announced today at Uber driver meeting at Greenlight hub:
> 
> ** In-App Tipping is being rolled out starting today*
> Effective immediately in three cities and coming to a driver app near you over the next few months as Uber monitors the initial cities for problems and gets them corrected.
> 
> Uber email:
> "Tipping is available in *Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston as of today*. We're starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders. We'll be adding more cities over the next few weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July 2017. Of course, Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips."
> 
> *Uber website notification*​ ​
> *Also Announced Today:*
> 
> ** Optional DRIVER INJURY PROTECTION/Insurance Coverage*
> Uber will be offering personal injury protection coverage through AON to all drivers. Drivers can Opt-In to the coverage. Uber will raise all FARES by approximately $0.03 - $0.04/mile to cover the cost of the coverage. If you do not opt-in, driver driver will be paid the additional 3 or 4 cents (less Uber fee, of course).​
> ** DESTINATION FILTER will be available in all US markets.*
> Instead of driving home at the end of your driving day, you can set a 'filter' that will try to hook you up with a rider going in the same direction as you pre-set in the app. You get 2 uses of the destination filter in each 24 hour period.​
> ** CANCELLATION FEE POLICY UPDATED*
> A Rider now has 2 minutes to cancel a ride without penalty. If you have driven more than 2 minutes to the pick-up and the rider cancels, you will get paid a cancellation fee.​
> ** PAID WATING TIME ADDED*
> If you wait more than 2 minutes for a rider to show-up after you have arrived, you will begin earning the 'time' charge in effect in your market - *including the surge multiplier*, if it was in effect at the time the rider made the request.​
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/20/technology/business/uber-adds-tipping/index.html
> *Uber is (finally) rolling out tipping*
> CNN Money by Sara Ashley O'Brien June 20, 2017: 2:17 PM ET
> 
> *Uber wants to make amends with drivers.*
> On Tuesday, the company said it will introduce tipping for drivers, something the company has strongly objected to in the past. The $68 billion startup has been roiled by a series of crises in recent months, ranging from sexual harassment allegations to an executive exodus, to a video surfacing of CEO Travis Kalanick arguing with his Uber driver.
> 
> Tuesday's move could be part of its cleanup effort. Uber cofounder and chairman Garrett Camp spoke out about the company's recent scandals, and its contentious relationship with drivers, on Tuesday.
> 
> "A friend recently asked me, 'What went wrong?' and the answer is that we had not listened well enough to those who got us here ... our team and especially our drivers," wrote Camp in a Medium post titled "Uber's path forward."
> 
> The post comes one week after Kalanick stepped aside from his CEO duties indefinitely. Kalanick is also mourning the loss of his mother, who tragically passed away in a boating accident last month.
> 
> On Tuesday, Uber launched a campaign called "180 Days of Change," pledging to make improvements for the next six months. The first set of changes had to do with driver earnings, and at the top of that list was the option for tipping. It will roll out on Tuesday in Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston and expected to expand to all U.S. cities by the end of July.
> 
> While Lyft has supported tipping since its early days, Uber has repeatedly refused to include this option, citing a "hassle-free" experience that's better for drivers and riders.
> 
> "I've always been frustrated by Uber's lack of empathy toward drivers, and although this won't shift the perception overnight, it is a big step in the right direction," wrote Harry Campbell, who runs a popular blog.
> 
> "Cuts to driver pay across the ride-hail industry have made tipping income more important than ever," said Jim Conigliaro Jr, founder of the Independent Drivers Guild, which had been pushing Uber to make the change.
> 
> In addition to tipping, Uber also announced a series of changes to how drivers are earning money, including shortening the free cancellation period from five minutes to two.
> 
> Camp said that while all companies have growing pains, Uber's were "much more serious" because of how fast the company grew. "We must update our core values, listen better to employees and riders, and prioritize our drivers," he wrote.
> 
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/2017/06/20/us/ap-us-uber-driving-down-a-new-road.html
> *Uber Allows Riders to Tip Drivers via App, Matching Lyft*
> The New York Times June 20 2017 by The Associated Press
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO - Uber is enabling passengers to tip its U.S. drivers with a tap on its ride-hailing app for the first time, part of a push to recast itself as a company with a conscience and a heart.
> 
> Besides the built-in tipping announced Tuesday, Uber is giving drivers an opportunity to make more money in other ways too.
> 
> Riders will be charged by the minute if they keep an Uber car waiting for more than two minutes. Uber also is reducing the time riders have to cancel a ride to avoid being slapped with a $5 fee from five minutes to two minutes after summoning a driver.
> 
> Uber won't take any of the tip money. The San Francisco company will continue to collect part of ride-cancellation fees, as well as the waiting-time charges.
> 
> The tipping option, long available in the app of rival Lyft, will start Tuesday in Seattle, Houston and Minneapolis. Uber wants it to be in all U.S. cities by the end of July. The other features will roll out in August.
> 
> [read full article _HERE_ ]


So I guess people would ask Travis now. " But didn't you said time after time over all this years that tip was included?" Sooo now it would be very obvious to everyone that you are a BIG LIAR!.
Man I will have so much fun with this now, when passangers try to play fool and said " I always thought that tip was included" I would ask them " So you thought that in less than 5 minutes after you order you would have a nice and clean car regularly inspected for safety and Insured of course picking you up from your door and all this for less say $2.62 that is an average trip of 2 miles after Uber's cut? Honestly I think that if you ask someone to pick you up in a bicycle, this person will charge you more than $ 2 so where is the tip there, tell me, TELL ME!!, I AM ASKING YOU A QUESTION YOU CHEAP BASTARD!! Lol just kidding but I will torture them a little


----------



## rickasmith98

Friendly Jack said:


> What I would REALLY like to see added now to the rider app is an option for the rider to specify an UP-FRONT tip... and I'm not crazy. Late at night and the closest driver is 15 minutes away? Let that rider specify an up-front tip for driving a long way to the pickup. Having a hard time getting a driver to accept your 3 dogs and 2 cats? Let that rider specify an up-front tip!


I like this idea. Used to drive 12 miles to a guy who was going 2 miles from his house but he always tipped me $10 to boot cause he knew this. Most cheap asses won't do it unless their ride depends on the tip up front...


----------



## NachonCheeze

I may have to start driving again


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Kalanick still owns most of the shares, and he will be choosing the CEO pretty much himself.


Not exactly. Kalanick only owns about 10% of the shares of the company. But (and it is a big 'but') the shares he owns represent substantially higher voting authority - the NY Times suggest a _majority of voting authority_ - because so many of his shares are 'founders shares' carrying 10x the voting rights of other shares. The other side of the coin is that he still only has one vote on the Board of Directors. So, unless he would choose to hand-pick the board (which, IMO, would be the end of any hope an IPO or any future rounds of fund raising), the over-all board will choose the next CEO and COO wisely.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not exactly. Kalanick only owns about 10% of the shares of the company. But (and it is a big 'but') the shares he owns represent substantially higher voting authority - the NY Times suggest a _majority of voting authority_ - because so many of his shares are 'founders shares', carrying 10x the voting rights of other shares. The other side of the coin is that he still only has one vote on the Board of Directors. So, unless he would choose to hand-pick the board (which, IMO, would be the end of any hope an IPO or any future rounds of fund raising), the over-all board will choose the next CEO and COO wisely.


I think Kalanick carries too much weight with these idiots. They still look at him as god of UBER even though he's a moron. This is all just a PR stunt for UBER, to appease people. At the end of the day it's all for show. Kalanick will still be running things in my opinion. He's going to sabatage the tipping so he can say "See I told you so! The drivers don't need tips!" Having a immature child with no sense of reality anywhere near this company is just self destructive suicide. He's not a genius, he's not a tech mogul, he's a moron who is an aggressive cheater and actually should be considered a criminal of fraud when you think about the regulations he's scooted by to help himself. He's put taxi drivers out of work, and has ruined people's livelihoods.


----------



## Serge Que

Regarding aux cables, water, usb, and iphone and android chargers (all of which I provide) in two years I was tipped twice and oddly enough by the same exact people. Except for that I've been told numerous times about how good it is that the tip is included and how good they feel that we actually get money so Uber did a great job brainwashing people!


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

Serge Que said:


> Regarding aux cables, water, usb, and iphone and android chargers (all of which I provide) in two years I was tipped twice and oddly enough by the same exact people. Except for that I've been told numerous times about how good it is that the tip is included and how good they feel that we actually get money so Uber did a great job brainwashing people!


The brainwashing has been done. As I said before nothing will change. Uber has created a culture to make people believe tipping is not needed for drivers. I bet even limousine drivers have felt the damage. They probably have customers saying "Uber drivers don't get tipped, why should you?"


----------



## PepeLePiu

The only bad part about the tipping option is that you will get the Drive-Thru requesters to stiff us even more, they will promise to put that "in the tab" and then conveniently forget about it.
I usually got more tips on Uber than Lyft, the highest I ever got on Lyft is $ 5.00, on Uber $ 68.00, just last night I collected 27 in tips while on Lyft none. So I guess the tipper will still tip and the tightfisted will hold on to their wallets. At the same time, the ones that use the excuse of no tipping for lack of cash can be now exposed.
The biggest losers will be the mobile reader Square and Venmo.
But I do actually welcome a couple of changes, like the 2 minute cancellation, the time ticker for waiting time and the destination filter now available to us. I used it twice already and it work good.
Will see the results once the tipping option is everywhere.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think Kalanick carries too much weight with these idiots. They still look at him as god of UBER even though he's a moron. This is all just a PR stunt for UBER, to appease people. At the end of the day it's all for show. Kalanick will still be running things in my opinion. He's going to sabatage the tipping so he can say "See I told you so! The drivers don't need tips!" Having a immature child with no sense of reality anywhere near this company is just self destructive suicide. He's not a genius, he's not a tech mogul, he's a moron who is an aggressive cheater and actually should be considered a criminal of fraud when you think about the regulations he's scooted by to help himself. He's put taxi drivers out of work, and has ruined people's livelihoods.


??? Kalanick no longer has any authority on the day-to-day operations of the company. He holds just a single vote on the Board of Directors. He has zero people reporting to him within the company. While he has 'shareholder voting power' over the board it's a stretch to think he is stupid enough to buck the board (in light of what the investors just did to him).



PepeLePiu said:


> I do actually welcome a couple of changes, like ... the time ticker for waiting time


The waiting time is the smartest thing I've ever seen Uber do because it is an incentive to both the Driver and the Rider.

For the Rider, it is an incentive to move their butt to the pick-up location or start paying - as well increasing the chances that their driver won't cancel on them because they aren't ready.
And for the Driver, it is an incentive to not cancel the ride as a no-show at the 5min & 1sec mark after arrival.

The best part about the waiting time incentive (for drivers) is that the SURGE multiplier is effective.
("S_ure, I'll wait for you to come out and get in your 5.6 surge XL ride. Please - take your time - at $1.68/min!"_)​


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

...the solution to driver angst is a driver owned non profit mutual benefit TNC. Drivers get a fair mileage rate and revenue sharing after operational expenses. Operations and engineering staff are employees that answer to a compensated board of directors made of drivers. Create open source technology, perfect the model in one area of a City, for example a University campus, then grow to the entire City. Once the City model is perfected, clandestinely parachute drop or deliver by drone the perfected model behind enemy lines to all cities worldwide, so the model could be copied.Open source no copyright on any of it, including the non profit corporate structure. It's time to disrupt the TNC paradigm.


----------



## PepeLePiu

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The waiting time is the smartest thing I've ever seen Uber do because it is an incentive to both the Driver and the Rider.
> 
> For the Rider, it is an incentive to move their butt to the pick-up location or start paying - as well increasing the chances that their driver won't cancel on them because they aren't ready.
> And for the Driver, it is an incentive to not cancel the ride as a no-show at the 5min & 1sec mark after arrival.
> 
> The best part about the waiting time incentive (for drivers) is that the SURGE multiplier is effective.
> ("S_ure, I'll wait for you to come out and get in your 5.6 surge XL ride. Please - take your time - at $1.68/min!"_)


To us at .20¢ a minute a 1.5 surge could be the difference between making 12 or 18 dollars an hour. Since the minimum cancellation has been lowered to 2 minutes, we are actually ahead by the time 5 minutes goes by, usually it used to be wasted time and the cause of anxiety, specially at surge time. This has been probably the most meaningful change, along with the 2 minute cancellation that we could hope for. (IMHO)


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

SpecialK8 said:


> ...
> This isn't some sleight of hand here. This is the real deal. They know drivers are fleeing Uber and they have to make a legitimate attempt to give them something. They're going to allow tipping to be up front and out in the open. That's their goal here.


 they know how vulnerable their business model is, if Uber and Lyft don't play their cards right this next year their business model could be as obsolete as film, and they know it. The current paradigm must satisfy all the stakeholders or a new model will arise and take their place. Well, unless they can get laws created to protect their model, I suspect that will be their next move, major legislation to protect themselves from any disruption.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> ...the solution to driver angst is a driver owned non profit mutual benefit TNC. Drivers get a fair mileage rate and revenue sharing after operational expenses. Operations and engineering staff are employees that answer to a compensated board of directors made of drivers. Create open source technology, perfect the model in one area of a City, for example a University campus, then grow to the entire City. Once the City model is perfected, clandestinely parachute drop or deliver by drone the perfected model behind enemy lines to all cities worldwide, so the model could be copied.Open source no copyright on any of it, including the non profit corporate structure. It's time to disrupt the TNC paradigm.


sounds great on paper - except that the non-profit would have to compete with for-profit competitors who have the investment money to spend on things like advertising, marketing, subsidizing rides to build ridership (and bury a competitor) - and the ability to lose money in the short-term while growing revenue. A non-profit can't do that without being 'profitable' and then spending the 'profit' to compete and grow - meaning they wouldn't be any less expensive (likely more expensive) than a for-profit competitor..



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Announced today at Uber driver meeting at Greenlight hub:
> 
> ** In-App Tipping is being rolled out starting today*
> Effective immediately in three cities and coming to a driver app near you over the next few months as Uber monitors the initial cities for problems and gets them corrected.


*Tip Me Now *Thompson Twins

I have a picture,
Pinned to my wall.
An image of you and of me and we're laughing and loving it all.
Look at our life now, tattered and torn.
We fuss and we fight and delight in the tears that we cry until dawn

Tip me now, warm my heart
Stay with me, let tipping start (let tipping start)

You say I'm a dreamer, we're two of a kind
Both of us searching for some perfect world we know we'll never find
So perhaps I should leave here, yeah yeah go far away
But you know that there's no where that I'd rather be than with you here
Today

Tip me now, warm my heart
Stay with me, let tipping start (let tipping start)


----------



## 2Cents

So how do we know how to rate the passenger if we don't know if and what they left for us after the trip ends and they have given us a rating?


----------



## NOLA-Uber

unPat said:


> Customers must rate the drivers before they can tip. And Uber won't force the riders to rate.


How do you know that?


----------



## UStaxman

Gordon S. said:


> Just got this email myself. I'm curious how the tipping will work, and how many will use it. I suspect Uber will record the tips and submit it on tax forms, too. I like the 2 min cancellation window. Wonder if we can now cancel on pax after arriving at the spot and they don't show in 2 minutes.


Riders behavior can be changed... it's all about educating.
My experience driving with Lyft and Uber shows that it can work. Lyft riders are the same market as Uber riders; Lyft riders tip on average 35% of the time with tip earnings representing 20% of my total earnings (after Lyft's commission).


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

The damage is done, the option will not change much about tipping, still it's an option.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> The damage is done, the option will not change much about tipping, still it's an option.


I never understand what planet you are writing from.
ALL tips, everywhere, are optional.
(well, unless you have a party of six or more, hehe)
That's why it's called a GRATUITY.


----------



## SpecialK8

UStaxman said:


> Riders behavior can be changed... it's all about educating.
> My experience driving with Lyft and Uber shows that it can work. Lyft riders are the same market as Uber riders; Lyft riders tip on average 35% of the time with tip earnings representing 20% of my total earnings (after Lyft's commission).


This has been my experience as well. I was getting about $3/hour more with Lyft on account of tips. That represents about $1 a trip or 15-25% of total earnings in most weeks.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I never understand what planet you are writing from.
> ALL tips, everywhere, are optional.
> (well, unless you have a party of six or more, hehe)
> That's why it's called a GRATUITY.


I was speaking about the option on the app, what planet are you from to think I was speaking of tipping being option-nal.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I was speaking about the option on the app, what planet are you from to think I was speaking of tipping being option-nal.


What's the difference between the option to tip by reaching into your pocket 
or the option to tap YES when the app asks "would you like to tip your driver?"?



SpecialK8 said:


> This has been my experience as well. I was getting about $3/hour more with Lyft on account of tips. That represents about $1 a trip or 15-25% of total earnings in most weeks.


yup... and that points out my concern again: with Lyft I might have averaged 15% of earnings in weekly tips given through the app (usually less than that). With Uber, I used to average closer to 40% of earnings - in cash from only 5% of my riders (now down to around 25%-30%). I suspect that with Uber in-app tipping I'll see my weekly Uber tips as a % of earnings drop significantly - and they will be reported income on my 1099.


----------



## SpecialK8

Michael - Cleveland said:


> yup... and that points out my concern again: with Lyft I might have averaged 15% of earnings in weekly tips given through the app (usually less than that). With Uber, I used to average closer to 40% of earnings - in cash from only 5% of my riders (now down to around 25%-30%). I suspect that with Uber in-app tipping I'll see my weekly Uber tips as a % of earnings drop significantly - and they will be reported income on my 1099.


The 1099 aspect definitely sucks but my cash tips were all over the place with Uber so I don't know that I'll get less. I suspect I'll get more. This past weekend I got almost $100 in tips on Saturday alone (Columbus pride) and some Fridays or Saturdays I might pull in $40-50 but other days I won't get any tips. It really varies quite much.

Although the tips will be reported, my guess is that once people are accustomed to tipping again with Uber the number and amount of tips will go up a bunch. As you said, unfortunately we'll have the tax man getting its cut, but I think it will still be good in the end.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SpecialK8 said:


> The 1099 aspect definitely sucks but my cash tips were all over the place with Uber so I don't know that I'll get less. I suspect I'll get more. This past weekend I got almost $100 in tips on Saturday alone (Columbus pride) and some Fridays or Saturdays I might pull in $40-50 but other days I won't get any tips. It really varies quite much.
> 
> Although the tips will be reported, my guess is that once people are accustomed to tipping again with Uber the number and amount of tips will go up a bunch. As you said, unfortunately we'll have the tax man getting its cut, but I think it will still be good in the end.


I will miss the tens and twenty's... I just can't see people tipping that much through the app - especially when faced with choices like "$1, $2, $5. other"


----------



## Abraxas79

Does the tipping function add the tip after each completed trip to your earnings ? Identifying who doesn't tip is critical.


----------



## Fritz Duval

steveK2016 said:


> For all your hate on Travis, there is no way they programmed this feature since he left. They've had InApp tipping being programmed and tested for the two months, easy, long before Travis' mom died or any talk of him taking a leave of absence.
> 
> That being said, this last email is showing some pretty awesome updates!
> 
> Makes me sad that they had to get this updated right when I decided to just about quiet Ubering!


Agree, New York was pushing 4 it bigtime. I beleive they were planning 4 it just to get ahead of the future back lash. Right, tipping came 2 fast. They made it sound like we heard ya.


----------



## steveK2016

Abraxas79 said:


> Does the tipping function add the tip after each completed trip to your earnings ? Identifying who doesn't tip is critical.


From the screenshots, yes, it shows the tip in the transaction break down.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

steveK2016 said:


> From the screenshots, yes, it shows the tip in the transaction break down.


And is available for immediate withdrawal through Instant Pay!


----------



## SpecialK8

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I will miss the tens and twenty's... I just can't see people tipping that much through the app - especially when faced with choices like "$1, $2, $5. other"


This is, to me, the biggest downside. I totally agree that some people will drop a $10 or $20 in cash a lot easier than they'll do through their card. Usually the people that have that kind of cash out had it set aside for their day or night out on the town and they've already spent it in their head, so they're willing to drop it with no problem.

There will be a greater number of tips through the app (by far) but perhaps not nearly as many 'big' tips.
------

Those speculating that Uber would do everything they could to hide and discourage tips... well let's just say it appears that is absolutely not the case. The tipping feature isn't really buried and Uber's promotional literature is actually very supportive of tipping:

https://www.uber.com/ride/how-it-works/tips/


----------



## WaveRunner1

"These drivers are our most important partners, but we haven't done a very good job honoring that partnership," said Rachel Holt, regional general manager in the U.S. and Canada. She is on the leadership team running Uber while CEO Travis Kalanick is on leave.

Imagine, the general manager of Uber NA openly admits she did a poor job with drivers then gets promoted to a leadership position while Lord Travis is away. Things will never change and Uber will continue the downward spiral. If you thought Travis was the only rotten apple in the basket you'd be dead wrong.


----------



## RipCityWezay

u-Boat said:


> Thank you. Amen brother. Drivers that think in-app tipping means something to their bottom line are clueless. Let drivers set their own rates. That's the only REAL solution to driver exploitation.


I'm an awkward turd and I get about $20 in tips for a 3 hour shift.

I just throw it back in the tank

I look forward to tip button


----------



## ganerbangla

Finally decided


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's the difference between the option to tip by reaching into your pocket
> or the option to tap YES when the app asks "would you like to tip your driver?"?


It's pointless, Uber has bred a new form of clientèle, the tip-less kind.

There is no remedy for what Uber has created for us, they can force them to tip with multiple numerical options and they will all always choose the lowest just because they are being obligated.

It's too late for any of this and like I said: "well, at least is another option on the app."


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It's pointless, Uber has bred a new form of clientèle, the tip-less kind.
> 
> There is no remedy for what Uber has created for us, they can force them to tip with multiple numerical options and they will all always choose the lowest just because they are being obligated. It's too late for any of this and like I said: "well, at least is another option on the app."


yes, it's a shame we live in a static world where nothing ever changes.
(and I thought you said "The damage is done, the option will not change much about tipping, still it's an option." - not that they are 'just another option'. - Now I see what you were saying)


----------



## Strange Fruit

steveK2016 said:


> That being said, this last email is showing some pretty awesome updates!


Like which one is awesome? The extra dimes a day for riders who don't come out for 2 minutes?


----------



## SpecialK8

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It's pointless, Uber has bred a new form of clientèle, the tip-less kind.
> 
> There is no remedy for what Uber has created for us, they can force them to tip with multiple numerical options and they will all always choose the lowest just because they are being obligated.
> 
> It's too late for any of this and like I said: "well, at least is another option on the app."


I had 61 rides over the weekend and 15 of them tipped in cash. Clearly not everyone has been 'bred' not to tip. Considering how few people usually carry cash, I would say 25% of them bothering to tip is pretty impressive.

Point is, still a number of people do and will tip. But just like some people had been conditioned to not tip, they will now be slowly conditioned to tip. Nothing is irreversible. It's just a matter of exposure and habit. In a year from now, we won't even be having this conversation.


----------



## Strange Fruit

itsablackmarket said:


> Tell that to the drivers who have committed suicide already.


I was about to. This change came just in time.....in time to include the latest details in my note.


----------



## Carbalbm

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's the difference between the option to tip by reaching into your pocket
> or the option to tap YES when the app asks "would you like to tip your driver?"?
> 
> yup... and that points out my concern again: with Lyft I might have averaged 15% of earnings in weekly tips given through the app (usually less than that). With Uber, I used to average closer to 40% of earnings - in cash from only 5% of my riders (now down to around 25%-30%). I suspect that with Uber in-app tipping I'll see my weekly Uber tips as a % of earnings drop significantly - and they will be reported income on my 1099.


The difference is many passengers do not carry cash. This gives them the ability to now tip. It doesn't prevent those who tip in cash from still tipping in cash. And your argument that it makes it harder to evade taxes isn't very compelling.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Carbalbm said:


> The difference is many passengers do not carry cash. This gives them the ability to now tip. It doesn't prevent those who tip in cash from still tipping in cash.


All true. But comparing tips on a service with no- In-App tipping function with a service that permits both cash and/or In-App tips isn't some mental exercise - we've been doing it for years with Uber & Lyft. I got much more in tips averaged per ride with Uber's cash-only (averaging between 30% & 40% of weekly earnings) than I did with Lyft cash or In-App tipping (averaging between 10%-15% of weekly earnings). ymmv. 
I am 100% in favor of In-App tipping being available in the Uber app. I just think that based on my own experience I'll receive less in over-all tips.


> And your argument that it makes it harder to evade taxes isn't very compelling.


It wasn't an argument - it's just the reality.


----------



## Agent99

UberHammer said:


> Just because Uber added a tip feature doesn't mean they did it well. They updated the app so now it's not easy for riders to choose UberSelect, which caused UberSelect requests to drastically drop. They could do the same with the tip feature. How well, or how poorly, they designed the tip feature has a HUGE impact on how much a driver earns in tips. If Uber designed it poorly, of course drivers can complain about it. You're insane to suggest otherwise.


Someone else wrote: "Customers must rate the drivers before they can tip. And Uber won't force the riders to rate." So yes, HOW this is implemented is certainly important.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> All true. But comparing tips on a service with no- In-App tipping function with a service that permits both cash and/or In-App tips isn't some mental exercise - we've been doing it for years with Uber & Lyft. I got much more in tips averaged per ride with Uber's cash-only (averaging between 30% & 40% of weekly earnings) than I did with Lyft cash or In-App tipping (averaging between 10%-15% of weekly earnings). ymmv.
> I am 100% in favor of In-App tipping being available in the Uber app. I just think that based on my own experience I'll receive less in over-all tips.It wasn't an argument - it's just the reality.


Most drivers don't have taxable net income from driving Uber.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

I was all for the tipping option, I was glad to receive that email from uber saying they will be rolling it out to all cities. Today I decided I think I may start Ubering again after months of not even thinking about Ubering. 

But then I decided to hop on the forum and check out what peoples thoughts were and I realized that a**holes, like that guy in this thread saying he is against tipping has made me realize that this will not work because peoples mentality of uber is "no need to tip just hop on and hop off". This reputation uber has built its self will take a long time to change from no need to tip, to stop being a tight a s s and treat this guy or gal like you would a bartender or a server.

I genuinely hope you guys get the tips you want, I may come back to uber, but then again I may not. But I will definitely tip you guys when Im a rider, because I'm not a TIGHT A S S. 

Thanks for the reputation Uber, you guys are the best


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Agent99 said:


> Most drivers don't have taxable net income from driving Uber.


Most drivers only drive Uber for fewer than 15 hours/wk and have other taxable income.


----------



## Abraxas79

" The damage is done, the option will not change much about tipping, still it's an option." 

Try not to be so negative. Remember that the majority of passengers have been under the impression that the tip is included as part of the fare. 

The key for drivers is to one star those that do not tip. The cheap PAX's that do not tip will soon find themselves with a drive. At the end of the day, its nothing for a PAX to throw the driver a few dollars as a tip. I can't imagine why anyone would not as we do it as a matter of routine with so many other services.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Abraxas79 said:


> " The damage is done, the option will not change much about tipping, still it's an option."Remember that the majority of passengers have been under the impression that the tip is included as part of the fare.


 That is a really good point that I failed to consider. Much of the time, riders don't think about tipping because they've been told (or told themselves) that tips were included... with the addition of the tipping option, they can no longer pretend that it's all just magically taken care of - and this is reflected in the comments on the web from rider's saying they hate that they will now have to feel 'guilty' if they don't tip their driver.


----------



## driverx.nj

Abraxas79 said:


> " The damage is done, the option will not change much about tipping, still it's an option."
> 
> Try not to be so negative. * Remember that the majority of passengers have been under the impression that the tip is included as part of the fare*.
> 
> The key for drivers is to one star those that do not tip. The cheap PAX's that do not tip will soon find themselves with a drive. At the end of the day, its nothing for a PAX to throw the driver a few dollars as a tip. I can't imagine why anyone would not as we do it as a matter of routine with so many other services.


So if we are going with impressions, I get the impression that MOST PAX's just frigging CHEAP!! They have been hiding behind that BS excuse for WAY TOO LONG. People have to STOP making EXCUSES for IGNORANCE. People have always known the TIP was not included and have hidden behind the fact that the Driver's have had no POWER to strike back at CHEAP-A** rider's. If Driver's could not RATE or wait to RATE a PAX this might be a whole different ballgame. Also don't get me started about not carrying cash, The OTHER BS excuse people have hidden behind. Two types of Damn People don't carry cash...DAMN FOOLS and DAMN LIARS. 

The TIPPING OPTION will NOT turn things around.


----------



## Fuber in their faces

Uber is the type of company that would say a $1 tip was no tip, a $2 tip was $1, and so forth. What is to stop them from just saying the rider didn't tip and keeping the extra? That's what they do in every other walk of life. Twice today I picked up passengers I had just cancelled on who were charged a fee that I was paid nothing of. **** Uber still. Repeatedly.


----------



## UberHammer

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That is a really good point that I failed to consider. Much of the time, riders don't think about tipping because they've been told (or told themselves) that tips were included... with the addition of the tipping option, they can no longer pretend that it's all just magically taken care of - and this is reflected in the comments on the web from rider's saying *they hate that they will now have to feel 'guilty' if they don't tip their driver.*


Sounds like it sucks living life as a cheap bastard.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberHammer said:


> Sounds like it sucks living life as a cheap bastard.


You know what they say, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Cuponoodles

unPat said:


> Customers must rate the drivers before they can tip. And Uber won't force the riders to rate.


Then we don't not get the tip


----------



## Dug_M

Trebor said:


> Travis's mom passed away last week.
> 
> Her last words?
> 
> "I wish I could of tipped my uber driver."
> 
> RIP Momma Kalanick.


That's mean... and I would think uncalled for. Just saying...


----------



## edcayce

It is about time that tipping be implemented, however, UBER MUST start encouraging riders to start giving tips. UBER did a very good job discouraging tipping from day ONE.


----------



## tdoes

I saw a BIG flaw in the tipping option demo when this was first reported. The demo showed that the pax will have some tip amount options that they can click on which starts at $1.00. If they want to pay more they would have to click a link to input another amount. This gives the impression that tipping $1.00 is cool for us drivers!
The pre-filled tipping amounts need to be eliminated or the option will be a bust.


----------



## Flacco

Uber probably added the tip feature because they lost the tip issue in NY not because they care about Drivers. Just a preemptive strike before they had too.

Uber's deceit knows no bounds

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/17/nyregion/new-york-city-uber-tipping-app.html?mcubz=0


----------

